# Der Haken mit dem Kreuz - Die Darstellung von NS-Symbolen in PC- und Videospielen



## MattiSandqvist (5. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Haken mit dem Kreuz - Die Darstellung von NS-Symbolen in PC- und Videospielen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Haken mit dem Kreuz - Die Darstellung von NS-Symbolen in PC- und Videospielen


----------



## MauriciusGdL (5. März 2014)

shooter in denen es darum geht gegen nazis zu kämpfen sollten eh auf der ganzen welt verboten werden, dann hätte man dieses problem erst gar nicht. laut unseren politeltern stehen shooter allgemein für gewaltverherrlichung und könnten menschen als trainingsplatz für künftige amokläufe dienen (ich habe das mal jetzt frei aus dem kopf heraus geschrieben ohne jegliche garantie auf richtigkeit).

ich gehe nun noch einen schritt weiter und behaupte das nazi-shooter das töten an deutschen soldaten (außerhalb deutschlands) als freizeitbeschäftigung für jung und alt hinstellen.

der größte teil dieser "nazis" waren einfache soldaten die zum kampf für ihr vaterland verpflichtet wurden egal, ob sie nun wollten oder nicht - wer sich weigerte wurde erschossen (oder bekam andere, harte strafen) - natürlich gingen viele auch freiwillig.

nazi-shooter verherrlichen demnach, meiner meinung nach, die gewalt und das töten an/von deutschen soldaten und sollen seinem spieler in erster linie eines machen: spaß (am töten deutscher soldaten)


das ist meine meinung und muss nicht verstanden oder akzeptiert werden. dennoch sollte man sich mal gedanken über nazi-shooter machen. während die amis immer die strahlenden helden in spielen sind, müssen die deutschen, russen und chinesen die bösewichte spielen die es heißt zu erschiessen.


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2014)

MauriciusGdL schrieb:


> das ist meine meinung und muss nicht verstanden oder akzeptiert werden.


 
keine angst, das wird auch niemand tun.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. März 2014)

Also kurz gesagt: Die USK ist schuld (welch Überraschung).


----------



## Gast20180705 (5. März 2014)

Wolfenstein, als aktuelles Beispiel, hat die Nazis immer nur auf ihren Kern, der alles Böse, dass sie darstellen und sind/waren, reduziert. 

Andere Shooter wiederum, haben dieses verachtenswerte Bild völlig ausgeklammert und einfach die Schlachten des 2. Weltkrieges zugrunde gelegt, ohne Gesinnungen, politische Motive oder ähnlichem.

Ersteres ist für mich kein Grund zur Zensur oder zu behaupten die Spiele, dieser Art, würden das 3. Reich verherrlichen. Im Gegenteil sie weisen auf den ganzen Wahnsinn (Okkultismus, Scienc-Fiction Forschung, Rassismus, Nationalismus, Sozialdarwinismus) hin, der dieses Regime ausmachte und etablieren damit ein eineindeutiges Feindbild.


----------



## Schalkmund (5. März 2014)

Ach Gott, die sollen sich mal nicht so anstellen. Einfach auf die Spielepackung einen großen Aufkleber packen:"Achtung dieses Produkt kann Spuren von Hakenkreuzen enthalten." Dann können die Leute die allergisch darauf reagieren einen großen Bogen drum machen.


----------



## Kerusame (5. März 2014)

danke für das interessante special. für mich ist klar, dass es früher oder später auch in spielen, unter entsprechenden umständen, erlaubt sein wird ns-symboliken zu nutzen. dass das spiel dem film hier hinterherhinkt liegt mMn wirklich nur daran, dass spiele doch gut 60 jahre später entstanden. (erster "film" wurde 1888 gedreht, erstes "spiel" 1946 entwickelt)

die zeit der spiele wird (bald) kommen, spätestens wenn meine generation (~1980) die älteste noch lebende ist, werden spiele in der gesellschaft als kunst akzeptiert werden.
aber es ist ähnlich wie mit hanf, momentan ist die deutsche gesellschaft noch nicht soweit.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Also kurz gesagt: Die USK ist schuld (welch Überraschung).


Nein, die Gesetze sind schuld. Denn auch wenn die USK an sich sagen könnte "WIR finden, dass bei dem Spiel XY gesetzlich alles stimmt", hätte sie das Risiko eines Riesenproblems. Denn wenn dann irgendjemand die Symbole nicht okay findet und dagegen klagt und vor einem Gericht gewinnt, das nicht ganz so modern denkt kann der Spielehersteller und auch die Händler die USK wiederum am Schlawittchen packen, weil die quasi "schuld" sind, dass der Spielehersteller das Game wieder aus dem Handel nehmen und neu anpassen muss inkl. horrender Kosten dafür. Bei Filmen ist das halt auch schon lange Akzeptiert, da würde eine Klage abgewiesen werden, aber bei Spielen, die eben von vielen, vor allem älteren und "unmodernen" Leuten (was bei Richtern eben sehr sehr oft zutrifft) als reines Unterhaltungsmedium ohne Kultur gesehen werden, wäre es halt riskant.

Da sagt man lieber: Hakenkreuz = nein, basta. Da will man gar nicht erst Interpretationsspielraum übrig lassen, wenn die Gesetze nicht eindeutig sind. Und es sind ja eben auch nur ganz wenige Games, bei denen das überhaupt eine Rolle spielt, und selbst bei denen ist es an sich ein Witz, was man dann NICHT zu sehen bekommt. Wenn zB ein Flugzeug halt kein Hakenkreuz hat oder die Hakenkreuz-Fahnen in einem Shootern durch Fahnen mit einem Kreuz ersetzt werden, naja: vom Prinzip her doof, aber stört es den Spielspaß wirklich? Inhaltlich wird ja nichts verändert, nur optisch. Bei nem Film aber müsste man idR auch Inhalte komplett streichen, da man die Szenen mit verbotenen Symbolen rausschneiden müsste, auch deswegen wurde es sicher auch bei Filmen schon seit langer Zeit toleriert, damit Filme nicht total "verschnitten" werden müssen.


----------



## Worrel (5. März 2014)

MauriciusGdL schrieb:


> shooter in denen es darum geht gegen nazis zu kämpfen sollten eh auf der ganzen welt verboten werden, dann hätte man dieses problem erst gar nicht. laut unseren politeltern stehen shooter allgemein für gewaltverherrlichung und könnten menschen als trainingsplatz für künftige amokläufe dienen (ich habe das mal jetzt frei aus dem kopf heraus geschrieben ohne jegliche garantie auf richtigkeit).


Das ist nicht nur ungarantiert richtig, sondern sogar garantiert unrichtig.

Abgesehen davon fordere ich mehr Shooter, in denen wir nur Zombies als Gegner haben, denn dann werden wir endlich unsterblich ...


----------



## Denis10 (5. März 2014)

Mich stört es gar nicht, wenn in Wolfenstein z.B. solche Symbole gar nicht vorkommen. Die Handlung hat für mich so wenig bezug zu geschichtlichen Fakten, dass die Bösewichter genau so gut x-beliebige Sektenmitglieder sein könnten. Dann aber bitte nicht den Oberbösewicht Hummler oder ähnlich nennen 

Anders sieht es bei Spielen aus, die authentisch wirken und einen realistischern Touch haben und auch zu dieser Zeit spielen, ohne Fantasy usw. Da können Hakenkreuze schon dazu passen. Aber auch da stört es imho nicht die Atmosphäre, wenn diese Fehlen. 

Ergo ist es mir persönlich egal, ob da so ein Symbol dabei ist. (Außer natürlich, man würde das NS Regime unterstützen, das ginge gar nicht)


----------



## MauriciusGdL (5. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur ungarantiert richtig, sondern sogar garantiert unrichtig.


 
na dann klär mich mal auf wie es denn richtig wäre.


----------



## Shadax84 (5. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> keine angst, das wird auch niemand tun.


 
Doch, wird es schon!


----------



## solidus246 (5. März 2014)

Meine Meinung dazu:

Ich bin absolut nicht dagegen, wenn man in Spielen Hakenkreuze sieht, ganz im Gegenteil.
Wenn ein Spiel entwickelt wird was in dieser Zeit oder auch deren eventueller Folgen handelt finde ich es durchaus angebracht. Es wird doch rein gar nichts verherlicht.

In Wolfenstein z.B kämpft man gegen das Nazi Regime. Man will es stürzen, kaputt machen, was auch immer. 

Würde jetzt aber jemand hingehen und das Bundestagsgebäude mit Hakenkreuzen besprühen ist das eine komplett andere Geschichte.

In meinen Augen sind Games mittlerweile mehr als nur Games. Es ist Kunst, es steckt Arbeit in solch einem Projekt, viel Kreativität. Da finde ich es ein Unding inidrekt die Entwickler dazu aufzufordern, zwei Versionen ihres Spiels zu entwickeln damit wir eine zensierte Version bekommen (Die meisten sind eh über 1 und wir damit bevormundet werden.

Und abgesehen davon wäre es doch mal schön zu sehen wie Politiker mal anfangen etwas offener zu werden und nicht nen Stock im Arsch haben, die Bundestags LAN war ja nen guter Anfang.

Und wenn unsere Politik ja so erpicht darauf ist, dass wir keine bösen Symbole in PC Spielen sehen dürfen kann der Staat Bayern auch die Rechte an mein Kampf verbrennen -.-'''''''


----------



## Worrel (5. März 2014)

MauriciusGdL schrieb:


> na dann klär mich mal auf wie es denn richtig wäre.


 Nun, zum Beispiel: "Shooter stehen nicht für Gewaltverherrlichung" und dann die Brücksichtigung der Tatsache, daß ein vor Ort Besuch an dem zukünftigen Tatort wesentlich aufschlußreicher als das aufwendige Nachbauen in einem Spiel ist.

Grundsätzliches taktisches Vorgehen kann man tatsächlich im Spiel üben - dafür kann man sich aber genauso gut ein paar Krimi Folgen anschauen und diese gedanklich auf Realitätsnähe prüfen.

Wenn Shooter gewaltverherrlichend sind, sind es Spiele wie Moorhuhn auch und auf einen Amoklauf vorbereiten kann man sich mit derart vielen Gegenstäänden, daß man die gar nicht alle verbieten könnte.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. März 2014)

solidus246 schrieb:


> kann der Staat Bayern auch die Rechte an mein Kampf verbrennen -.-'''''''


 
Das der Staat Bayern die Rechte an Mein Kampf hat, verhindert bisher erfolgreich, dass dieses Machwerk in Deutschland veröffentlicht werden kann.
Meiner Meinung nach völlig richtig so.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. März 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das der Staat Bayern die Rechte an Mein Kampf hat, verhindert bisher erfolgreich, dass dieses Machwerk in Deutschland veröffentlicht werden kann.
> Meiner Meinung nach völlig richtig so.



Hmm, da habe ich eine komplett konträre Meinung.

Ich wäre sehr für eine *kommentierte* Ausgabe gewesen, denn Verbote schaffen meines Erachtens immer nur zusätzliche Anreize. Eine aufgeklärte Auseinandersetzung damit wäre allemal dienlicher, als die durch Verbote bedingte "Mystifizierung" eines in allen Belangen schlechten Buches.


----------



## Schalkmund (5. März 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das der Staat Bayern die Rechte an Mein Kampf hat, verhindert bisher erfolgreich, dass dieses Machwerk in Deutschland veröffentlicht werden kann.
> Meiner Meinung nach völlig richtig so.


Wer "Mein Kampf" lesen will der kann es sowieso im als ebook nach wenigen Sekunden ergooglen können und muss für dieses "Lesevergnügen" nicht einen Cent hinlegen. Was vermutlich auch deutlich angenehmer ist als in einer Buchhandlung danach zu fragen oder es bei Amazon unter dem eigenen Namen zu bestellen. 
Und wer zu faul ist es zu lesen findet sicher auch irgendwo im Netz das Hörbuch mit authentischem Sprecher. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1nk82tH2MPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## svd (5. März 2014)

MauriciusGdL schrieb:


> [...]
> ich gehe nun noch einen schritt weiter und behaupte das nazi-shooter das töten an deutschen soldaten (außerhalb deutschlands) als freizeitbeschäftigung für jung und alt hinstellen.
> [...]
> nazi-shooter verherrlichen demnach, meiner meinung nach, die gewalt und das töten an/von deutschen soldaten und sollen seinem spieler in erster linie eines machen: spaß (am töten deutscher soldaten)
> [...]


 
Äh, ja. Genau genommen hieße das im Umkehrschluss, dass du behauptest, alle deutschen Soldaten seien Nazis? 

Auch wenn du's natürlich nicht so gemeint hast, ich würde mit solchen Aussagen vorsichtig sein. Das kann dir im Mund umgedreht werden. 

Und ja, dass die Amerikaner immer die Guten sind, nervt. Ist aber verständlich, wenn man bedenkt, wo der Großteil der Spiele herkommt und wer die Hauptzielgruppe ist. Die Geschichte wird nun mal von den "Siegern" geschrieben. 

Eine Möglichkeit dagegen zu protestieren hast du aber mit deinem Kaufverhalten. Einfach daran vorbeigehen. Es ist ja nicht so, als gäbe es keine Alternativen zu spielen. 

edit: Ach ja, zum Thema... generell gehört die Symbolik für mich schon zur Authentizität eines Spieles. Zensuren zB finde ich eher lächerlich, da ohnehin jeder weiß, was in die weißen Kreise gehört. Und Verbrechen totzuschweigen ist ja beinahe genauso schlimm, wie sie zu vergessen. Das hat was von schweigender Zustimmung.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hmm, da habe ich eine komplett konträre Meinung.
> 
> Ich wäre sehr für eine *kommentierte* Ausgabe gewesen, denn Verbote schaffen meines Erachtens immer nur zusätzliche Anreize. Eine aufgeklärte Auseinandersetzung damit wäre allemal dienlicher, als die durch Verbote bedingte "Mystifizierung" eines in allen Belangen schlechten Buches.



Zudem kann man das Buch ja problemlos bekommen, der Verkauf alter Exemplare ist ja nicht verboten, und dank der Wegsterbenden Kriegsgenerationen, von denen viele auch einfach nur aus Mahnung das Buch behalten haben, kommen immer mehr Exemplare auf den Gebrauchtmarkt - da braucht der tolle Freistaat Bayern nicht so zu tun, als würde er in seiner Güte die Verbreitung dieses Machwerkes verhindern zum Zwecke des Schutzes der Leute vor diesem Gedankengut  In Wahrheit wollen die Politiker nur keinen auf den Deckel bekommen, wenn sie es offiziell erlauben würden, weil das bei den allermeisten Leuten sehr schlecht ankäm.


@Schalkmund: LOOOOOOL ich dachte grad "warum postet der ein Video mit Doug Heffernan? ^^ " 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (5. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zudem kann man das Buch ja problemlos bekommen, der Verkauf alter Exemplare ist ja nicht verboten, und dank der Wegsterbenden Kriegsgenerationen, von denen viele auch einfach nur aus Mahnung das Buch behalten haben, kommen immer mehr Exemplare auf den Gebrauchtmarkt


 
in Anbetracht dessen, das in Fragwürdigen Systemen die Demagogen gerne ihre Pamphlete bei allen möglichen Verteil haben, kann das gut sein das bei Verwandten, die so z.B. damals geheiratet haben, noch so ein Teil auf dem Dachboden liegt


----------



## Schalkmund (5. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Schalkmund: LOOOOOOL ich dachte grad "warum postet der ein Video mit Doug Heffernan? ^^ "
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehe, jetzt wissen wir wie der Gute in 10 Jahren aussehen wird.


----------



## Pope (5. März 2014)

Um zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukehren...
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es für die Athmosphäre eines Spiels wirklich wichtig ist, ob verfassungsfeindliche Zeichen verwendet werden oder nicht. Manch einer legt aber großen Wert auf Detailtreue. Früher hat man  sein Spiel dann einfach in Österreich gekauft oder irgendeinen Patch draufgenudelt. Dank DRM geht das aber nicht mehr. Soviel zu Zensur und so.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hmm, da habe ich eine komplett konträre Meinung.
> 
> Ich wäre sehr für eine *kommentierte* Ausgabe gewesen, denn Verbote schaffen meines Erachtens immer nur zusätzliche Anreize. Eine aufgeklärte Auseinandersetzung damit wäre allemal dienlicher, als die durch Verbote bedingte "Mystifizierung" eines in allen Belangen schlechten Buches.


 Sehe ich auch so. Direkt nach dem Krieg mag es ja Sinn gemacht haben aber inzwischen ist der Inhalt doch eher von historischem als von aktuellem Interesse.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (5. März 2014)

Ich bin gegen die Zensur von Spielen, dazu gehört auch die Zensur von Nazi Symbolik. In "Total War Rome 2" z.b. hat eine Römische Plänkler Einheit "Socii Hastati" auf Ihren Schildern Hakenkreuze bzw. Swatiskas. Komisch das das nicht zensiert wurde, aber gut, damit ist ja der Budhistische(?) Bezug des Symbols gemeint. 

Was mich aber am meisten stört ist wenn aus "Nazis" oder "Das Reich", "Die Deutschen" oder "Das Regime" wird. Ich meine somit setzt man doch Deutsche mit Nazis gleich oder?


----------



## lars9401 (5. März 2014)

@SergeantSchmidt:

Du meinst sicherlich dieses Bild:
http://imageshack.us/a/img200/1680/14sg.jpg

Aber ja, dass soll glaube ich eher zum Buddhismus gehören, da ja das Zeichen gespiegelt ist. Deswegen ist es wahrscheinlich erlaubt.

Das man Nazi ständig mit Deutscher übersetzt, geht mir auch ziemlich gegen den Strich. Es wird ja auch nicht Terrorist mit Islamist übersetzt.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Was mich aber am meisten stört ist wenn aus "Nazis" oder "Das Reich", "Die Deutschen" oder "Das Regime" wird. Ich meine somit setzt man doch Deutsche mit Nazis gleich oder?


 Ich würde eher sagen, dass dann IM ORIGINAL die Deutschen mit Nazis gleichgesetzt werden, wenn dort die deutschen Truppen verallgemeinert wirklich "Die Nazis" heißen und man es durch die Übersetzung sogar entschärft und "richtigstellt" und grad dadurch NICHT alle Deutschen als überzeugte Nazis darstellt.

Allerdings sollte man das nicht überbewerten. Im Krieg hat man halt vereinfach gesagt alle Deutschen Soldaten, die für D gekämpft haben, Nazis genannt, weil sie eben das Nazi-Regime militärisch vertreten haben, ohne damit zu meinen, dass alle auch "politisch" gesehen Nazis sind. Wenn man heutzutage im Ausland rein historisch über das Deutschland unter Hitler spricht, dann sagt "man" da oft einfach "die Nazis...", wenn man "Deutschland während der Nazi-Zeit" meint, ohne dass man damit alle Deutschen als böse Nazis darstellen will.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. März 2014)

Gerade in der Zeit könnte man richtige Kriegs- und Diktatorkritische Spiele machen. In der man z.B. einen Soldaten spielt, der am Anfang begeistert mitmacht, aber mit der Zeit merkt, was für schlimme Taten da begangen werden, ihn Gewissensbisse plagen und er dann versucht Hitler zu stürzen - oder so was in der Art. Ich denke, es wird aber noch sehr lange dauern, bis man sich an solche Spiele wagen wird.

Ich bin generell dafür, dass man in Deutschland endlich normaler mit dem Thema umgeht. Natürlich darf sowas nie nie nie wieder passieren. Aber die heutige Generation, vor allem die jüngere, die kann doch dafür nichts mehr. Ich bin anfang 30 z.B., was kann ich dafür was so ein kranker Irrer vor 70, 80 Jahren gemacht hat? Man sollte da irgendwann mal zur Normalität zurückkommen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gerade in der Zeit könnte man richtige Kriegs- und Diktatorkritische Spiele machen. In der man z.B. einen Soldaten spielt, der am Anfang begeistert mitmacht, aber mit der Zeit merkt, was für schlimme Taten da begangen werden, ihn Gewissensbisse plagen und er dann versucht Hitler zu stürzen - oder so was in der Art. Ich denke, es wird aber noch sehr lange dauern, bis man sich an solche Spiele wagen wird.


 Ja, aber ich glaub nicht, dass es wegen der Sache an sich noch dauern wird. Denn es gibt doch keinen einzigen rechtlichen oder moralischen Grund, warum man das nicht schon längst hätte auf den Markt bringen können. Da kann an sich nur ein Nazi was dagegen haben   und selbst Überlebende des Holocaust müssten so ein Spiel gut finden, sofern sie nicht so drauf sind, dass sie wirklich ALLES, was mit Unterhaltung + WK2 zu tun hat, verneinen. Und es sind ja auch nicht zwingend Nazi-Symbole nötig, um so ein Spiel umzusetzen. 

Ich denke viel eher, dass es so was noch nicht gibt, weil es sich nicht rentieren wird im Vergleich zu einem sehr ähnlich aufgebauten Spiel, in dem der Held Ami, Russe, Franzosen oder so ist. Erst Recht für die großen internationalen Firmen ist so was nochmal unattraktiver, weil die sicher meinen, dass so ein Spiel vlt nur in D wirklich gut ankommen könnte. Und selbst die paar deutschen Firmen, die vlt. so ein Projekt stemmen könnten, werden am Ende dann doch zögern, wenn sie finanziellen Chancen auf dem Weltmarkt betrachten.


----------



## MichaelG (5. März 2014)

Da hätte man z.B. zu "Operation Walküre" durchaus ein Spiel über Stauffenberg machen können, wenn man denn gewollt hätte. Und bei entsprechend guter Umsetzung und Budget könnte man vielleicht sogar mal den Fluch der grausigen Film-Franchise Spiele brechen....

Aber sooo ? Gabs als sogenannte Resistance-Filme nur solche wie Velvet Assassin, Saboteur oder ähnliches. Durchaus nichts schlechtes, aber eben auch nicht herausragend.


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich bin generell dafür, dass man in Deutschland endlich normaler mit dem Thema umgeht. Natürlich darf sowas nie nie nie wieder passieren. Aber die heutige Generation, vor allem die jüngere, die kann doch dafür nichts mehr. Ich bin anfang 30 z.B., was kann ich dafür was so ein kranker Irrer vor 70, 80 Jahren gemacht hat? Man sollte da irgendwann mal zur Normalität zurückkommen.


 
hat dir schon jemals jemand vorgeworfen, dass du für die taten deiner vorväter verantwortlich wärst? 
wage ich arg zu bezweifeln. 
so etwas wir erbschuld gibt es selbstverständlich nicht.
wer das wort auch nur in den mund nimmt, hat nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank.

aber was bedeutet es denn "zur normalität zurückzukommen"?
nur weil man es hierzulande -teilweise- ganz gut hinbekommt, dass die dunkelsten jahre deutschlands nicht völlig in vergessenheit geraten, ist doch hier nichts unnormal. oder wie meinst du das? 

btw waren es vor 60 bis 70 jahren -das ist nicht einmal ein menschenleben, nach historischen maßstäben also kaum ein wimpernschlag-  keine kranken irren, die den holocaust und diverse andere greueltaten zu verantworten hatten, sondern menschen wie du und ich.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (5. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und es sind ja auch nicht zwingend Nazi-Symbole nötig, um so ein Spiel umzusetzen.


 
Für mich ist das rausschneiden von Nazi Symbolik in WW2 Spielen ein Grund das Spiel anderswo Uncut zu besorgen. Einfach aus dem Grund weil ein Hakenkreuz auf Rot-Weißem Grund, oder SS Runen eine Art "Gefahr" versprühen da mir als kleines Kind schon eingetrichtert wurde "Verboten! Gefährlich! Böße!".

Verstehe übrigens auch nicht wieso Hakenkreuze gerne durch das Eiserne Kreuz ersetzt wird, da das doch das Zeichen der Bundeswehr ist


----------



## MichaelG (5. März 2014)

Naja Entschuldigung, aber ich komme mir in Deutschland langsam schon so vor wie Sippenhaft vor. 70 Jahre nach Kriegsende sollte es endlich einmal möglich sein, einen Schlußstrich unter diesem Zeitabschnitt zu ziehen. Das heißt auch endlich einmal mit den ständigen Forderungen nach Reparationen und Wiedergutmachung aufzuhören.

Aber solange wir immer noch Gelder bezahlen zum x-ten mal für Zwangsarbeiter, KZ-Insassen u.s.w. wird der Schuldkult weiter Bestand haben. Damit wir weiterhin Geld bezahlen dürfen.


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja Entschuldigung, aber ich komme mir in Deutschland langsam schon so vor wie Sippenhaft vor. 70 Jahre nach Kriegsende sollte es endlich einmal möglich sein, einen Schlußstrich unter diesem Zeitabschnitt zu ziehen. Aber solange wir immer noch Gelder bezahlen zum x-ten mal für Zwangsarbeiter, KZ-Insassen u.s.w. wird der Schuldkult weiter Bestand haben. Damit wir weiterhin Geld bezahlen dürfen.


 
beiträge wie dieser zeigen, dass längst noch nicht genug in sachen aufklärung getan wird. 
"schuldkult"...ich bekomm' gleich das kalte kotzen.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> beiträge wie dieser zeigen, dass längst noch nicht genug in sachen aufklärung getan wird.
> "schuldkult"...ich bekomm' gleich das kalte kotzen.



Gesetzt den Fall, es gäbe tatsächlich sowas wie einen "Schuldkult" () , wer zwingt einen denn, diesem anzugehören? 

Ich persönlich wurde jedenfalls noch nie für die Untaten meiner Vorfahren "in Sippenhaft genommen" 



Spoiler



Vollkommen bewusstes Wortspiel.


  - noch fühle ich mich irgendwo für Ereignisse, die mehrere Jahrzehnte vor meiner Geburt stattfanden, verantwortlich.


----------



## MichaelG (5. März 2014)

Laß Dich ruhig aus. Genauso gehts mir, wenn ständig Forderungen nach Wiedergutmachungen erhoben werden und ständig irgendwelche Strafarbeiter Forderungen nach Ausgleichszahlungen erheben. Deutschland hat seine (finanzielle) Schuld schon längst beglichen. 

Die anderen Sachen kann man finanziell nicht begleichen. Aber man sollte langsam einen Schlußstrich ziehen, ohne daß man die Sache unter Vergessen abhakt. Aber die Forderungen nach Geldern fördern auch nicht unbedingt von deutscher Seite aus Verständnis und den Wunsch nach einem harmonischen Nebeneinander. Erst recht nicht, weil meine Generation mit diesen Vorfällen nicht das geringste zu tun hat. Nicht einmal die Generation meines Vaters.

Und wenn nicht vergessen mit ständigen Zahlungen und bei jeder Gelegenheit mit der Eintrichterung der Schuld zu tun hat, läuft irgend etwas schief. Normal ist das jedenfalls nicht mehr.

Je mehr man weiter Forderungen aufmacht und den Deutschen ständig die Schuld aus dem 2. WK unter die Nase reibt wird es zur Reibung und Problemen kommen.

Und solange insbesondere der Zentralrat der Juden ständig weiter Forderungen aufmacht und es nicht aufhört mit Forderungen nach Ausgleichszahlungen wird Deutschland in Sippenhaft genommen, weil ich mit meinen Steuergeldern (anteilig wie alle Deutschen) für die Taten bezahle, die 2 Generationen vor mir begangen wurden. 

Wenn das keine Art der Sippenhaft ist, weiß ichs auch nicht. Und solange wird sich das Verhältnis zwischen Deutschland und Juden auch nicht verbessern. Und wäre hier eine signifikante Verbesserung zu verzeichnen, gäbe es auch keinerlei Basis für Parteien wie die NPD, die nur am rechten Rand fischen können, weil eben diese ständigen Forderungen nach Reparationen auch nahezu 70 Jahre nach Kriegsende dafür sorgen, daß die Leute Wut haben und nach Alternativen suchen, diese Situation zu beseitigen.

PS: Und ob nun ein Spiel spezielle Symbolik beinhaltet oder nicht verändert das nicht die Einstellung desjenigen. Egal in welche Richtung. Das ist Bullshit.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Verstehe übrigens auch nicht wieso Hakenkreuze gerne durch das Eiserne Kreuz ersetzt wird, da das doch das Zeichen der Bundeswehr ist


 na, die Spiele sind ja speziell für "uns" Deutsche derart umgewandelt, und wir Deutschen kennen das "neue" Kreuz halt als Kennzeichnung fürs Militär seit der Nachkriegszeit. Da macht es Sinn, unser aktuelles Symbol als Ersatz zu verwenden und nicht was VÖLLIG anderes. Wir wissen dann im Spiel direkt, dass das Deutsche sein sollen, wenn da so ein Kreuz drauf ist.

 Und auf den Panzern im WK2 waren doch AFAIK auch gar keine Hakenkreuze bzw. zumindest nicht hauptsächlich, oder? Ich kenn an sich nur dieses "ältere" Kreuz wie hier http://www.worldwar2aces.com/tiger-tank/tiger-tank.jpg  und DAS ist dann dem eisernen Kreuz schon sehr ähnlich, ich denke selbst Ausländer würden einen Panzer in einem WK2-Spiel sofort als "deutsch" erkennen, wenn da ein Kreuz drauf ist, egal ob das alte Design oder das "eiserne"


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> na, die Spiele sind ja speziell für "uns" Deutsche derart umgewandelt, und wir Deutschen kennen das "neue" Kreuz halt als Kennzeichnung fürs Militär seit der Nachkriegszeit. Da macht es Sinn, unser aktuelles Symbol als Ersatz zu verwenden und nicht was VÖLLIG anderes. Wir wissen dann im Spiel direkt, dass das Deutsche sein sollen, wenn da so ein Kreuz drauf ist.
> 
> Und auf den Panzern im WK2 waren doch AFAIK auch gar keine Hakenkreuze bzw. zumindest nicht hauptsächlich, oder? Ich kenn an sich nur dieses "ältere" Kreuz wie hier http://www.worldwar2aces.com/tiger-tank/tiger-tank.jpg  und DAS ist dann dem eisernen Kreuz schon sehr ähnlich, ich denke selbst Ausländer würden einen Panzer in einem WK2-Spiel sofort als "deutsch" erkennen, wenn da ein Kreuz drauf ist, egal ob das alte Design oder das "eiserne"



das eiserne kreuz und das balkenkreuz sind keine 'erfindungen' der ns-zeit, sondern waren schon lange vorher im dt. militär gebräuchlich. deshalb sind sie auch heute erlaubt.

wir hatten hier doch mal einen studierten historiker. der könnte uns das sicher ganz genau erklären.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das eiserne kreuz und das balkenkreuz sind keine 'erfindungen' der ns-zeit, sondern waren schon lange vorher im dt. militär gebräuchlich. deshalb sind sie auch heute erlaubt.


 das ist mir klar, aber das eiserne Kreuz ist halt das derzeitige Standardsymbol, das meinte ich mit "neu", ich hätte wohl lieber "aktuell" schreiben sollen... . Und das balkenkreuz war das AFAIK Standardsymbol im WK2. ich bin auch gar nicht sicher, ob nicht das Balkenkreuz auch in Games hier in D durchaus mal auftaucht.

Hakenkreuze waren aber auf Fahrzeugen AFAIK eher selten und wenn dann auch nur zusätzlich, oder nicht?


----------



## MichaelG (5. März 2014)

Hakenkreuze sind auf Panzern und Sonder-Kfz (Kettenfahrzeugen) afaik nicht aufgebracht worden. Außer bei Paraden auf der gehissten Flagge. Sonst waren auf Fahrzeugen überwiegend Balkenkreuze aufgebracht. Und halt Nummern. Wie es bei Lkw, Schwimmwagen aussah bin ich überfragt.

Hakenkreuze waren auf Flugzeugen aufgebracht (Seitenruder und Rumpf) und auf Schiffen (Zerstörern, Fregatten, U-Booten u.s.w.). Auch auf dem Landedeck des nie fertig gestellten Flugzeugträgers Zeppelin. Aber eben afaik nicht auf Panzern u.ä.


----------



## Reaper1706 (5. März 2014)

Ach Freunde...für Uncut gibts doch unser liebes Nachbarland Österreich. Damit ist die ganze Diskussion unnötig und man braucht seine Gedanken daran nicht verschwenden, ob es in Zukunft besser bei der USK läuft. Einfach bei Release eines Titels auf onlinegamesdatenbank.de nachsehen und prüfen, ob ein Titel wirklich uncut in Deutschland vertrieben wird. Und wenn nicht, dann greift man einfach zur Ösi-Variante und bekommt für gleiches Geld auch vollwertige Ware.

Denn merke, wo in Deutschland Uncut drauf steht, ist nicht immer uncut drin. Und genau genommen ist das dann strafrechtlich Betrug. (siehe Dead Space 2 u.a.)

Aber abgesehen davon ist es auch idiotisch für weniger Spielinhalte das gleiche Geld zu bezahlen. Darauf müsste jeder selbst kommen. In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2014)

Reaper1706 schrieb:


> Ach Freunde...für Uncut gibts doch unser liebes Nachbarland Österreich. Damit ist die ganze Diskussion unnötig und man braucht seine Gedanken daran nicht verschwenden, ob es in Zukunft besser bei der USK läuft. Einfach bei Release eines Titels auf onlinegamesdatenbank.de nachsehen und prüfen, ob ein Titel wirklich uncut in Deutschland vertrieben wird. Und wenn nicht, dann greift man einfach zur Ösi-Variante und bekommt für gleiches Geld auch vollwertige Ware.


 das stimmt nicht, denn zB grad bei dem aktuellen Fall mit dem Southpark-Spiel, das wieder zurückgerufen wurde wegen eines vergessenen Hakenkreuzes, wurden auch die AT-Versionen wieder zurückgerufen, sind also ganz offenbar auch in gewissem Maße geschnitten bzw. vlt gibt es auch gar keine spezielle AT-Version.



> Denn merke, wo in Deutschland Uncut drauf steht, ist nicht immer uncut drin. Und genau genommen ist das dann strafrechtlich Betrug. (siehe Dead Space 2 u.a.)


 Aber der Singleplayer war doch dort uncut, und was Gewalt&Co angeht auch der Multiplayer, den doch aber ehrlich gesagt eh so gut wie niemand spielt. Da gab es lediglich kein friendly fire, wobei ich mich da schwertue, dabei dann von "geschnitten" zu sprechen...


----------



## PcJuenger (6. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hmm, da habe ich eine komplett konträre Meinung.
> 
> Ich wäre sehr für eine *kommentierte* Ausgabe gewesen, denn Verbote schaffen meines Erachtens immer nur zusätzliche Anreize. Eine aufgeklärte Auseinandersetzung damit wäre allemal dienlicher, als die durch Verbote bedingte "Mystifizierung" eines in allen Belangen schlechten Buches.


 
Die scheint es ja zumindest mit Auszügen aus dem Original erhältlich zu sein http://www.amazon.de/Adolf-Hitlers-Kampf-Christian-Zentner/dp/3471665536

Da hier auch teilweise auf den Zentralrat der Juden geschimpft wurde, die manchmal ja wirklich über das Ziel hinausschießen (Tchibo-Werbung mit "Jedem der Seine"), scheinen sie der geplanten kommentierten Fassung durchaus zugeneigt zu sein Kommentierte Ausgabe von „Mein Kampf“: Zentralrat der Juden lobt Umgang mit Hitlers Buch - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Die Arbeiten an der Fassung scheinen allerdings eingestellt worden zu sein Bayern streicht Zuschüsse: Aus für „Mein Kampf“-Edition - Feuilleton - FAZ

Ich persönlich muss ja zugeben, dass es das erste Buch ist, bei dem ich unwillkürlich an "Bücherverbrennung" denken muss. 
Aber ich denke auch, dass eine kommentierte Fassung durchaus sinnvoll sein kann, um den ganzen Wahnsinn aufzuzeigen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht, denn zB grad bei dem aktuellen  Fall mit dem Southpark-Spiel, das wieder zurückgerufen wurde wegen eines  vergessenen Hakenkreuzes, wurden auch die AT-Versionen wieder  zurückgerufen, sind also ganz offenbar auch in gewissem Maße geschnitten  bzw. vlt gibt es auch gar keine spezielle AT-Version.
> 
> Aber der  Singleplayer war doch dort uncut, und was Gewalt&Co angeht auch der  Multiplayer, den doch aber ehrlich gesagt eh so gut wie niemand spielt.  Da gab es lediglich kein friendly fire, wobei ich mich da schwertue,  dabei dann von "geschnitten" zu sprechen...



OT:Naja, den spielen derzeit immer noch ein paar Leute, aber er war auch nicht so toll. Hat sich schnell abgenutzt und war nicht wirklich motivierend, zumal man nur als Fan wirklich etwas Spaß daran haben konnte. Und das Friendly Fire nicht vorhanden war, hat die Situation sogar etwas leichter gemacht, da man eben unbeirrt schießen konnte, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, einen Mitspieler zu grillen ^^
Ansonsten konnten ja auch Menschen zerlegt werden, nur halt nicht von den Menschen, sondern von den Necros


----------



## MauriciusGdL (6. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun, zum Beispiel: "Shooter stehen nicht für Gewaltverherrlichung" und dann die Brücksichtigung der Tatsache, daß ein vor Ort Besuch an dem zukünftigen Tatort wesentlich aufschlußreicher als das aufwendige Nachbauen in einem Spiel ist.
> 
> Grundsätzliches taktisches Vorgehen kann man tatsächlich im Spiel üben - dafür kann man sich aber genauso gut ein paar Krimi Folgen anschauen und diese gedanklich auf Realitätsnähe prüfen.
> 
> Wenn Shooter gewaltverherrlichend sind, sind es Spiele wie Moorhuhn auch und auf einen Amoklauf vorbereiten kann man sich mit derart vielen Gegenstäänden, daß man die gar nicht alle verbieten könnte.



an sich richtig, allerdings bezog ich mich auf politeltern (politiker) und da steht die berichtigung meiner aussage die du angefochten hast noch aus.


----------



## MauriciusGdL (6. März 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Äh, ja. Genau genommen hieße das im Umkehrschluss, dass du behauptest, alle deutschen Soldaten seien Nazis?
> 
> Auch wenn du's natürlich nicht so gemeint hast, ich würde mit solchen Aussagen vorsichtig sein. Das kann dir im Mund umgedreht werden.


 
im bezug auf nazi-shooter meine ich das so wie ich es auch gesagt habe. nazi-shooter verherrlichen das töten an deutschen soldaten (ob nun ww2 oder auch moderne sei mal dahingestellt) - ob abgrund böse dargestellt oder nicht. im dritten reich waren es die soldaten der u.a. reichswehr die ihren kopf für die entscheidungen der führung hinhalten mussten - einfache brüder, söhne, onkels, väter, ..., wie du und ich. während diese männer - gezwungenermaßen - auf dem schlachtfeld ihr leben gegeben haben, hat sich die führung (die ja für den krieg verantwortlich ist) im reich gemütlich kaffee und kuchen in den rachen geschoben.

sie tun den deutschen damit total abwerten und in die typische nazi-schublade rücken - so wie wir auch heute noch von einigen in der welt gesehen werden. einige amis glauben sogar heute noch daran das deutschland nazi-deutschland ist und von hitler regiert wird - eine tatsache die mich irgendwie nervt, weil sie damit jeden deutschen (selbst heute noch) als nazi hinstellen.

wäre doch mal was, wenn ami spieleschmieden für aufklärung in u.a. amerika sorgen - die mittel hätten sie ja dafür. anstatt einen 08/15 nazi-shooter zu erstellen, mal ein spiel zur aufklärung basteln und zeigen, mit was für problemen sich die deutsche bevölkerung damals herumschlagen musste - u.a. auch "dien deinem vaterland oder gelt als verräter". das storytelling könnte sich evtl. an metro orientieren.

*edit*

sorry für den doppelpost!


----------



## PcJuenger (6. März 2014)

MauriciusGdL schrieb:


> im bezug auf nazi-shooter meine ich das so wie ich es auch gesagt habe. nazi-shooter verherrlichen das töten an deutschen soldaten (ob nun ww2 oder auch moderne sei mal dahingestellt) - ob abgrund böse dargestellt oder nicht. im dritten reich waren es die soldaten der u.a. reichswehr die ihren kopf für die entscheidungen der führung hinhalten mussten - einfache brüder, söhne, onkels, väter, ..., wie du und ich. während diese männer - gezwungenermaßen - auf dem schlachtfeld ihr leben gegeben haben, hat sich die führung im reich gemütlich kaffee und kuchen in den rachen geschoben.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> sorry für den doppelpost!



Entschuldige, aber das ist schlicht Unfug. Auch wenn mir die Theorie der "sauberen Wehrmacht" auch lieber wäre, war sie doch maßgeblich an den Kriegsverbrechen der Nazis beteiligt gewesen. Aktuell wird von 5-80% ausgegangen, welche aktiv an Verbrechen beteiligt waren (falls du Interesse hast, kannst du entweder hier Verbrechen der Wehrmacht – Wikipedia oder in den Quellen des Wiki-Eintrages nachlesen).

 Und falls du jetzt damit argumentieren möchtest, dass es nicht nur bei den Russen, sondern sogar bei den Alliierten Vergewaltigung gab: Das stimmt durchaus, nur wurden die amerikanischen Soldaten, die daran beteiligt waren, gehängt. Derzeit finde ich dazu leider nicht mehr meine Quelle.


----------



## MauriciusGdL (6. März 2014)

es ist eben kein unfug. wenn du die wahl gehabt hättest zwischen befehl ausführen und wegen befehlsverweigerung erschossen zu werden hättest du dich ganz sicher auch dafür entschieden den befehl auszuführen.

das thema mit den vergewaltigungen (egal auf welcher seite) ignoriere ich da mal gekonnt - da war keine seite ein leuchtendes vorbild. ich beziehe mich da eher auf z.b. die säuberungskommandos. natürlich wars ne sauerei und fragt man sich auch was die menschen gemacht haben um so behandelt zu werden. am ende aber ist ein befehl ein befehl (die moderne, moralische bundeswehr brauchst du mir hier nicht als beispiel nennen).

es ist immer leicht den deutschen soldaten von damals vorzuwerfen er hätte es mit absicht und gerne gemacht - das mag auf einige wenige zutreffen, aber nicht auf alle. falls du zum etwas älteren durchschnitt hier zählst, wirst du sicher einige geschichten von deinem opa über die zeit damals gehört haben. oder ist er etwa auch ein kriegsverbrecher gewesen? na, klingelts?


----------



## Kokirikid (6. März 2014)

@PCJuenger:

Lese dein Wikipedia-Link doch selber bevor du ihn mitschickst. :,-(

Außerdem bin ich auch der Meinung das es bei diesen Spielen zu einfach ist (deutsche) Soldaten zu erschießen. Wo bleibt da die Moral der Gegenwart? Gerade beim gezielten töten. Aber das ist egal weil diese Spiele keinen Wert darauf legen anspruchsvoll(Geschichtstreu, Moralwerte, Ethik usw. zubeinhalten oder in Frage zu stellen)  zu sein. Sie tun wofür sie geschaffen wurden und das ist den Spieler zu unterhalten. Mehr sollte man nicht fordern sonst wird einem schnell bewusst dass diese Spiele dann keinen Spaß mehr machen. Wer will schon über eine verbrannte Kinderleiche stolpern oder irgendein Massaker nachspielen. Und wer genau das gerne nachspielen möchte, weil es zur Geschichte gehört, sollte sich fragen ob das wirklich nötig ist. 

@Thema
Für mich ist es nicht wichtig NS-Symbole in einem Spiel zu haben, meistens weiß ich was gemeint ist und das reicht mir. Schwarze Balken hingegen sind störend und somit begrüße ich es wenn sie andere Symbole nutzen. Außerdem kann ich dieses Verbot durchaus verstehen und sehe keinen Anlass dass man es ändern sollte für nur ein paar Spiele. Man sollte den Anhängern nicht auch noch entgegenkommen. Obwohl mich diese Rechts/Links Politik ziemlich wenig interessiert.


----------



## GregorVanStroyny (6. März 2014)

Bitte beachten, dass man in Computerspielen auf deutsche Soldaten nicht deshalb schießt weil sie deutsch sind sondern weil sie auf den Spieler schießen... Reine Notwehr und gilt für alle Nationen.


----------



## Bonkic (6. März 2014)

MauriciusGdL schrieb:


> es ist eben kein unfug. wenn du die wahl gehabt hättest zwischen befehl ausführen und wegen befehlsverweigerung erschossen zu werden hättest du dich ganz sicher auch dafür entschieden den befehl auszuführen.



'wir konnten doch nichts tun!' ist meine zweitliebste ausrede/ rechtfertigung für den holocaust und andere greueltaten in der ns-zeit, getoppt nur noch von 'wir haben doch von nichts gewusst!'

ich weiß auch schon, was jetzt kommt: ich würde mich aufs (moralisch) hohe ross setzen. 
das mag sogar sein: allerdings muss es uns nachgeborenen wohl erlaubt sein, uns eine meinung zur ns-zeit zu bilden und die auch zu äußern.
ob ich damals anders gehandelt hätte? weiß ich nicht - wie auch? 
allerdings gab es ja bekanntlich auch in deutschland widerstand. komisch, oder?
vielleicht gab es irgendwann einen point-of-no-return, wo man echt nur noch mitmachen konnte
aber dazu mussten die allermeisten ja nicht mal gezwungen werden. siehe reichskristall-/progromnacht und vergleichbare 'vorkommnisse'. 



> falls du zum etwas älteren durchschnitt hier zählst, wirst du sicher einige geschichten von deinem opa über die zeit damals gehört haben. oder ist er etwa auch ein kriegsverbrecher gewesen? na, klingelts?


 
versteh ich nicht. weshalb soll es in meiner familie keine kriegsverbrecher, denunzianten oder ähnliches gegeben haben?
ich bin nun einmal deutscher mit deutschen vorfahren. die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass so was dabei war, ist also außerordentlich hoch.

ein thema war das übrigens nie bei uns. die einzige, die davon hätte erzählen können, hat ihr wissen mit ins grab genommen - trotz nachfragen übrigens. lediglich, dass der hunger schlimm gewesen sei, war mal zu hören. sonst nix. kein sterbenswörtchen.


----------



## Bonkic (6. März 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Deutschland hat seine (finanzielle) Schuld schon längst beglichen.



das legst du einfach mal so fest, oder wie? wie kommst du darauf?
wie viel hat deutschland denn an entschädigungen und reparationen gezahlt? kannst du da überhaupt 'ne zahl nennen?`



> Aber die Forderungen nach Geldern fördern auch nicht unbedingt von deutscher Seite aus Verständnis und den Wunsch nach einem harmonischen Nebeneinander.


also zumindest mal das nebeneinander in europa könnte doch kaum harmonischer sein. 
deutschland (/die brd) wurde doch ruckzuck wieder als partner anerkannt. 'die deutschen' sind beinahe überall äußerst beliebt, sogar in ländern, in denen 'sie' nichts als tod und verwüstung zurückgelassen haben. 
in schlesien und pommern sind es doch eher die vertriebenenverbände, die hin und wieder zündeln. aber diesen versprengten haufen verrückter nimmt ja gottseidank eh niemand ernst. 

hör doch mal bitte auf dich oder deutschland in irgendeiner ominösen opferrolle zu sehen. das ist doch kompletter unsinn. 
das gleiche gilt für den schattenmann, der mir komischerweise nicht antwortet...


----------



## Kokirikid (6. März 2014)

Die deutsche Bevölkerung zu dieser Zeit ist aus einer Sichtweise schon in einer Opferrolle, sie wurde durchgehend manipuliert, erzogen und dirigiert. Wer noch selber handeln konnte und gegen das Regime war, lief Gefahr alles zu verlieren. (Familie und co) Durch diese starke Kontrolle war es erst möglich die Taten zu begehen. So gibt es zahlreiche Beispiele bei denen der Völkmord meistens von oben geleitet wurde. Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und sage das der Völkermord erst durch die Manipulation möglich ist. Da so beherrscht stellt sich die Frage ob man der Bevölkerung beziehungsweise jede einzelne Person die volle Schuld zuweisen kann. Ähnlich sieht es aus mit den Soldaten die zu dieser Zeit gedient haben. Wobei da noch der Faktor hinzukommt nämlich die Pflicht die Befehle auszuführen. Soldaten sind Werkzeuge des Staates und haben in einem Notfall zu funktionieren. Gleichzeitig sind es auch Menschen die sich ein geringeres Sterberisiko wünschen. Allerdings will ich keinesfalls mit diesem Text die Unschuld "beweisen". Nur eine andere Sichtweise auf ein sehr altes Problem zeigen, damit klar wird dass die Medaille wie immer zwei Seiten hat. (Wenn nicht noch mehr)

Ps.: Vom Thema sehr weit entfenrt.


----------



## PcJuenger (6. März 2014)

MauriciusGdL schrieb:


> es ist eben kein unfug. wenn du die wahl gehabt hättest zwischen befehl ausführen und wegen befehlsverweigerung erschossen zu werden hättest du dich ganz sicher auch dafür entschieden den befehl auszuführen.
> 
> das thema mit den vergewaltigungen (egal auf welcher seite) ignoriere ich da mal gekonnt - da war keine seite ein leuchtendes vorbild. ich beziehe mich da eher auf z.b. die säuberungskommandos. natürlich wars ne sauerei und fragt man sich auch was die menschen gemacht haben um so behandelt zu werden. am ende aber ist ein befehl ein befehl (die moderne, moralische bundeswehr brauchst du mir hier nicht als beispiel nennen).
> 
> es ist immer leicht den deutschen soldaten von damals vorzuwerfen er hätte es mit absicht und gerne gemacht - das mag auf einige wenige zutreffen, aber nicht auf alle. falls du zum etwas älteren durchschnitt hier zählst, wirst du sicher einige geschichten von deinem opa über die zeit damals gehört haben. oder ist er etwa auch ein kriegsverbrecher gewesen? na, klingelts?





Kokirikid schrieb:


> Die deutsche Bevölkerung zu dieser Zeit ist aus  einer Sichtweise schon in einer Opferrolle, sie wurde durchgehend  manipuliert, erzogen und dirigiert. Wer noch selber handeln konnte und  gegen das Regime war, lief Gefahr alles zu verlieren. (Familie und co)  Durch diese starke Kontrolle war es erst möglich die Taten zu begehen.  So gibt es zahlreiche Beispiele bei denen der Völkmord meistens von oben  geleitet wurde. Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und sage das  der Völkermord erst durch die Manipulation möglich ist. Da so beherrscht  stellt sich die Frage ob man der Bevölkerung beziehungsweise jede  einzelne Person die volle Schuld zuweisen kann. Ähnlich sieht es aus mit  den Soldaten die zu dieser Zeit gedient haben. Wobei da noch der Faktor  hinzukommt nämlich die Pflicht die Befehle auszuführen. Soldaten sind  Werkzeuge des Staates und haben in einem Notfall zu funktionieren.  Gleichzeitig sind es auch Menschen die sich ein geringeres Sterberisiko  wünschen. Allerdings will ich keinesfalls mit diesem Text die Unschuld  "beweisen". Nur eine andere Sichtweise auf ein sehr altes Problem  zeigen, damit klar wird dass die Medaille wie immer zwei Seiten hat.  (Wenn nicht noch mehr)
> 
> Ps.: Vom Thema sehr weit entfenrt.


 
Aber warum soll ich dir denn nicht die Bundeswehr nennen, wenn es doch gerade in diesem Falle wunderbar passt?
Gerade in dem Fall des Kommisarbefehls (um ein Beispiel zu nennen) passt es doch wunderbar.
Siehe hier Gehorsamsverweigerung – Wikipedia
Jedem Soldaten der Bundeswehr ist es untersagt, Befehle auszuführen, die gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen.

Aber das gilt ja nur für den Bund, wie sah's denn bei der Wehrmacht aus?
Ja, du hast Recht, auf Befehlsverweigerung stand Exekution, soweit stimmt deine Aussagen. Doch warum gab es dann, wenn es so unmöglich war, auch Widerstand? Gehorsamsverweigerung – Wikipedia Selbst von hohen Generälen?
Auch hier zu sehen: Kriegsverrat im Nationalsozialismus – Wikipedia


Man kann sich nicht einfach freikaufen, indem man sagt: "Na wir konnten nichts machen, Befehle sind Befehle".
NS-Widerstand in Hitlers Wehrmacht - Politik - S

Wie kommt es, dass es auch von einfachen Soldaten Widerstand gab, wenn es so unmöglich war?


----------



## Krushak85 (6. März 2014)

Wenn es interessiert, der BT hat etwas zu diesem Thema veröffentlich, der das Ganze rechtlich erläutert: http://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/a...eichen_verfassungswidriger_Organisationen.pdf




PcJuenger schrieb:


> deutschland (/die brd) wurde doch ruckzuck wieder als partner anerkannt.



Meinem Kenntnisstand nach stimmt das so nicht: 
In den ersten Jahren war es nicht einfach, Vertrauen zu gewinnen. GB und FR sowie andere Staaten taten sich teilsweise schwer mit der Anerkennung bzw. dem Vertrauen gegenüber der Bundesrepublik. Guck dir einfach mal die Literatur und Quellen aus dieser Zeit an. Ansonsten suche mal nach "Souveränitätsgewinn durch Souveränitätsverzicht" - den "Leitspruch" Adenauers, der das genau beschreibt. Und warum wurde wohl die EGKS gegründet? Nicht nur, weil das die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung voranbringe....


----------



## PcJuenger (6. März 2014)

Also erstens: Das ist kein Zitat von mir, sondern von Bonkic.

Zweitens: Hm, aber was bringt die .pdf im Kontext mit der aktuellen Diskussion um Gehorsamsverweigerung?
Oder war das der Versuch, zm eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen ^^?

Das mit dem Vertrauen stimmt so, warum sollte man Deutschland direkt nach dem zweiten WK auch direkt wieder vertrauen?


----------



## Cicero (6. März 2014)

"Für eine gewisse Verwirrung sorgt aber, dass scheinbar auch in reinen Unterhaltungsfilmen wie Indiana Jones oder Inglourious Basterds ohne Probleme Hakenkreuze vorkommen dürfen, während die Verwendung von Hakenkreuzen in Computerspielen bis heute untersagt ist."

Sorry, aber welche Verwirrung soll das denn sein? Die Regelung ist doch klar, ihr habt es doch noch om gleichen Satz geschrieben. Filme, Bücher und Tondokumente fallen unter die Regelung "Förderung von Kunst und Kultur" und "dürfen" Hakenkreuze, etc. zeigen, Spiele bisher noch nicht und dürfen deswegen diese Symbole auch nicht zeigen. Eigentlich ganz einfach. 

Es liegt am Gesetzgeber, Computerspiele ebenfalls offiziell in diese Kategorie fallen zu lassen. Das hat er bisher noch nicht gemacht, ich sehe hier aber schon positive Lobby- Arbeit für uns Spieler am Werk. Und solange müssen wir halt (und meiner Meinung nach auch zurecht) auf Verfassungsfeindliche Symbole in Spielen verzichten. 

Und meine persönliche Meinung: Ich brauche diese nicht unbedingt. Es geht mehr oder weniger um die dahinterstehende Symbolik. Und die ist in Titeln wie zB Wolfenstein mehr als klar und benötigt doch nicht zwangsläufig Hakenkreuze. Genauso wenig, wie das Southpark- Spiel.


----------



## Bonkic (6. März 2014)

Krushak85 schrieb:


> Meinem Kenntnisstand nach stimmt das so nicht:


 
dann hast du entweder einen fehlerhaften kenntnisstand oder verstehst unter ruckzuck (=schnell) einen gänzlich anderen zeitraum.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2014)

Interessanter Bericht, und die Aussage des Rechtsanwalts spiegelt genau meine Meinung wieder:
Entweder tilgt man alle Nazi-Symbole aus allen Medien (auch Dokumentationen) oder die Medien werden diesbezüglich gleichbehandelt. Alles andere hat doch weder Hand noch Fuß und führt das gesetzlich festgelegte Verbot zwangsläufig ins Absurde.


----------



## Cicero (6. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich wäre sehr für eine *kommentierte* Ausgabe gewesen, denn Verbote schaffen meines Erachtens immer nur zusätzliche Anreize. Eine aufgeklärte Auseinandersetzung damit wäre allemal dienlicher, als die durch Verbote bedingte "Mystifizierung" eines in allen Belangen schlechten Buches.



Diese wünsche ich mir auch und das Projekt ist ja (noch) nicht endgültig gekippt:
Kommentierte Ausgabe von "Mein Kampf" k
Institut für Zeitgeschichte: Edition "Mein Kampf"

Trotzdem muss ich Matthias zustimmen, denn es verhindert so die unkontrollierte Verbreitung dieses Schundbuchs.


----------



## Turican76 (6. März 2014)

Und darum frage ich Euch "WOLLT IHR DIE TOTAAAALE BEVORMUNDUNG?


----------



## Cicero (6. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Entweder tilgt man alle Nazi-Symbole aus allen Medien (auch Dokumentationen) oder die Medien werden diesbezüglich gleichbehandelt..


 
Leider ist es nicht ganz so einfach,,,,, Wir fändest du zB Hakenkreuze und NS zeichen auf CD- Hüllen oder auf Brettspielen?


----------



## Worrel (6. März 2014)

Cicero schrieb:


> Sorry, aber welche Verwirrung soll das denn sein? Die Regelung ist doch klar, ihr habt es doch noch im gleichen Satz geschrieben. Filme, Bücher und Tondokumente fallen unter die Regelung "Förderung von Kunst und Kultur" und "dürfen" Hakenkreuze, etc. zeigen, Spiele bisher noch nicht und dürfen deswegen diese Symbole auch nicht zeigen. Eigentlich ganz einfach.


Eben diese konkrete Unterteilung: "Filme sind Kunst, Spiele nicht" gibt es in dem Gesetzesparagraphen nicht. Dort gibt es nur die Nennung der Ausnahme "Kunst", die auf Spiele zutrifft.

Denn wie sollte Eine Kombination aus Audio- und Visuellen Elementen plötzlich keine Kunst mehr sein, nur weil da noch Interaktion hinzukommt?


----------



## Cicero (6. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> . Dort gibt es nur die Nennung der Ausnahme "Kunst", die auf Spiele zutrifft.
> 
> Denn wie sollte Eine Kombination aus Audio- und Visuellen Elementen plötzlich keine Kunst mehr sein, nur weil da noch Interaktion hinzukommt?


 
Eben genau noch nicht. Solange der Gesetzgeber Spiele nicht *explizit *in diese Kunstbegriff mit einschließt, sind sie draußen. Und fallen  folglich auch nicht unter die Förderungsregelung. Brettspiele gelten ja auch nicht als Kunst. Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich bin deiner Meinung, aber die Sachlage sieht aktuell noch anders aus.


----------



## Worrel (6. März 2014)

Cicero schrieb:


> Leider ist es nicht ganz so einfach,,,,, Wir fändest du zB Hakenkreuze und NS zeichen auf CD- Hüllen oder auf Brettspielen?


 Ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich da kein Problem mit.

Wer sowas unbedingt haben will, wird sich auch jetzt schon beispielsweise eine "Risiko" Variante mit den Grenzen von 1939-45 und entsprechenden Symbolen gebastelt oder entsprechende Songs im Heimstudio aufgenommen und als CD gebrannt haben (die es bestimmt auch jetzt schon auf entsprechenden Konzerten zu kaufen gibt).

Und wenn dann bezüglich des Produktes der Tatbestand der Volksverhetzung erfüllt ist, wird das ja eh beschlagnahmt - egal ob mit oder ohne HK (wie Herbboy schon richtig schrob)).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2014)

Cicero schrieb:


> Leider ist es nicht ganz so einfach,,,,, Wir fändest du zB Hakenkreuze und NS zeichen auf CD- Hüllen oder auf Brettspielen?


 Persönlich sehe ich da keinen Unterschied, ob Hakenkreuze in Film, Fernsehen, Spielen, Büchern, alternativen Printmedien oder in sonstiger Form auftauchen. Entweder man verbietet es konsequent bzw. zensiert entsprechend - und wenn dann wirklich überall - oder man lässt es ganz bleiben. Ich werde ja auch nicht besser "geschützt", wenn ich es abends auf N24 und Co. oder in Geschichtsbüchern oder im Stern/Spiegel sehe.


----------



## Worrel (6. März 2014)

Cicero schrieb:


> Eben genau noch nicht. Solange der Gesetzgeber Spiele nicht *explizit *in diese Kunstbegriff mit einschließt, sind sie draußen.


 Da steht aber genausowenig "Filme", bei denen man sich mit den selben Argumenten darüber streiten könnte, daß Machwerk X doch keine Kunst sei.


----------



## Bonkic (6. März 2014)

ich halte ein verbot bei propaganda-materialien durchaus und unverändert für äußerst wünschenswert.
und darunter können eben auch musik-cds, computer- und brettspiele fallen.
deshalb bin ich keineswegs für eine konsequente 100%-lösung.


----------



## Elbart (6. März 2014)

> Die Auslieferung von South Park: Der Stab der Wahrheit musste in Deutschland und Österreich gestoppt werden, da Ubisoft ein verfassungswidriges Symbol übersehen hatte.


Für Österreich "musste" gar nichts gestoppt werden, da wir kein so umfassendes Verbot haben wie Deutschland. Wieso wird überall gelogen?



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das der Staat Bayern die Rechte an Mein  Kampf hat, verhindert bisher erfolgreich, dass dieses Machwerk in  Deutschland veröffentlicht werden kann.
> Meiner Meinung nach völlig richtig so.





Cicero schrieb:


> Diese wünsche ich mir auch und das Projekt ist ja (noch) nicht endgültig gekippt:
> Kommentierte Ausgabe von "Mein Kampf" k
> Institut für Zeitgeschichte: Edition "Mein Kampf"
> 
> Trotzdem muss ich Matthias zustimmen, denn es verhindert so die unkontrollierte Verbreitung dieses Schundbuchs.


Weißte, welche Einrichtung noch so denkt? Die Kirche mit ihrem Index. 
Und dann ist man nicht mehr weit von der Bücherverbrennung entfernt.

Wenn man mit einem blöden Buch, das bald 90 Jahre alt wird, nicht fertig wird und es deswegen verstecken muss, darf man sich nicht "freie und aufgeklärte Gesellschaft" nennen.
Und "verhindert so die unkontrollierte Verbreitung", meine Güte, fünf Sekunden in $Suchmaschine und du kannst dir eine Kopie ziehen. Der Zug ist längst abgefahren.



Reaper1706 schrieb:


> Ach Freunde...für Uncut gibts doch unser  liebes Nachbarland Österreich.


 Leider glauben mittlerweile immer mehr Publisher, dass Österreich wieder Teil von Deutschland ist.
Anders ist z.B. nicht zu erklären, warum Ubisoft in Ö die zensierte Fassung verteilt, oder auch bald Bethesda mit "Wolfenstein New Order".
Ich warte ja nur noch darauf, dass mir die anderen Wolfenstein-Teile aus meinem Steam-Account gelöscht werden.
Lächerlich!


----------



## Kokirikid (6. März 2014)

Nichts ist unmöglich Toyota! :p

Wie ich schon schrieb: "Wer noch selber handeln konnte und  gegen das Regime war, lief Gefahr alles zu verlieren." Die Möglichkeit gegen die Regierung zu handeln, habe ich damit nicht ausgeschloßen. Die Verbindung zu den späteren Zeilen, die ich schrieb, ist mir wohl nicht gut gelungen. Die Operation Walküre zeigt eindeutig wie ein fehlgeschlagener Plan geahndet wird. Außerdem darf man den Zeitpunkt ,indenen man gegen die NS-Politik handeln konnte, nicht vergessen, selbst die Folgen die bei einem Fehlschlag passierten waren andere.

Befehlsverweigerung ist für die Moral der Truppe schlecht und muss deshalb verhindert oder geklärt werden. Ganz nach dem Motto:"Geht einer laufen sie alle." Bei einem verzerrten Menschenbild und fragwürdigen Vorstellungen kann man nicht darauf appellieren dass diese Menschen wissen was richtig und was falsch ist, jedenfalls aus heutiger Sicht. Außerdem gab es für diese "Reinigungsaktionen" extra die SS. Die am Anfang noch aus sehr vielen Freiwilligen bestand. Die SS wurde im Vergleich zur Wehrmacht deshalb vor Gericht "bevorzugt" behandelt. Damit geht allerdings kein Freischspruch der Wehrmacht einher. Diese beteiligte sich nicht ganz so stark an den Verbrechen, was aber nicht bedeutet das sie in irgendeiner Form gut sind. Kriegsverbrechen sind außerdem in einem Krieg leider üblich und nicht auszuschließen. 

Besteht auch nur der geringste Zweifel ob der Befehl gegen die Menschenrechte verstößt so muss dieser Befehl ausgeführt werden. Bei einem Verdacht kommt es später zu einem Prozess. Wenn der Soldat zu "unrecht" den Befehl verweigerte ist es für Ihn nicht gut. Deshalb muss sich der Soldat über sein handeln sehr sicher sein, gerade wenn er alleine darsteht.


----------



## Gast20180705 (6. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Persönlich sehe ich da keinen Unterschied, ob Hakenkreuze in Film, Fernsehen, Spielen, Büchern, alternativen Printmedien oder in sonstiger Form auftauchen. Entweder man verbietet es konsequent bzw. zensiert entsprechend - und wenn dann wirklich überall - oder man lässt es ganz bleiben. Ich werde ja auch nicht besser "geschützt", wenn ich es abends auf N24 und Co. oder in Geschichtsbüchern oder im Stern/Spiegel sehe.


 
So allgemein formuliert machst du es dem ganzen rechten Flügel noch einfacher (als ob die sich bisher um Zensur scheren würden) ihre Symbolik offen zu zeigen. Und Symbole waren schon immer ein stark beeinflussende Sprache. Wenn diese Symbole nicht klar in einen abwertenden Kontext gesetzt werden, ist das für viele Verwirrte stark einladend und prägend.


----------



## Worrel (6. März 2014)

Elbart schrieb:


> "Die Auslieferung von South Park: Der Stab der Wahrheit musste in Deutschland und Österreich gestoppt werden, da Ubisoft ein verfassungswidriges Symbol übersehen hatte."


 Das habt ihr nun davon, daß euer Adi bei der '33er Staffel von "Deutschland sucht den Superkanzler" gewonnen hat.


----------



## Krushak85 (6. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann hast du entweder einen fehlerhaften kenntnisstand oder verstehst unter ruckzuck (=schnell) einen gänzlich anderen zeitraum.


 
1. Warum unterstellt du mir, dass ich falsch liege? Wirkt aorrgant und überheblich.....
2. Hast du mal nach der Redewendung gesucht?
3. Schnell heißt für mich, dass es innerhalb von wenigen Jahren der Fall war und war es defenitiv nicht.
4. Was verstehst du unter schnell dann? 50 Jahre?


----------



## Krushak85 (6. März 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das der Staat Bayern die Rechte an Mein Kampf hat, verhindert bisher erfolgreich, dass dieses Machwerk in Deutschland veröffentlicht werden kann.
> Meiner Meinung nach völlig richtig so.



Was ist daran genau richtig? Denkst du, eine Veröffentlich hätte schlimme Folgen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> So allgemein formuliert machst du es dem ganzen rechten Flügel noch einfacher (als ob die sich bisher um Zensur scheren würden) ihre Symbolik offen zu zeigen. Und Symbole waren schon immer ein stark beeinflussende Sprache. Wenn diese Symbole nicht klar in einen abwertenden Kontext gesetzt werden, ist das für viele Verwirrte stark einladend und prägend.


 Darum ja: Warum kein flächendeckendes Verbot ?
Mal abgesehen von besagten Dokumentationen haben Filme wie Indy, Inglorious Bastards und Co. doch keinen aufklärerischen Wert. Ergo: Zensur bzw. Verbot. Ohne Wenn und Aber.


----------



## Kinorenegade (6. März 2014)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. In der Schule wurde der 2. Weltkrieg und der Nationalsozialismus bis zum erbrechen durchgenommen. Ich habe in der Zeit mehr Hakenkreuze gesehen (auch in diversen Dokumentationsfilmen) als irgendwo sonst.

Selbst in Filmen die diese Zeit behandeln werden die Hakenkreuze nicht überblendet oder kennt einer von euch eine Version von "Inglourious Basterds" in der Brad Pitt NICHT mit dem Messer das bekannte Symbol in die Stirn der Nazis einritzt ?

Nur wenn es um Computerspiele geht wird gleich die Keule raus geholt und gejammert von wegen Verfassungsfeindlich.

Entweder richtig und für alle Medien (aber ich wünsche es mir nicht) oder gar nicht.


----------



## Worrel (6. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Darum ja: Warum kein flächendeckendes Verbot ? ... Ohne Wenn und Aber.


 Und was soll das bringen? Dadurch gibt es nicht einen Nazi weniger, entsprechende Publikationen werden für Heranwachsende *erst recht *interessant - eben *weil *sie verboten sind - und Filme wie Indiana Jones dürften in Deutschland gar nicht mehr gezeigt werden. Oder glaubst du, daß für die Filme sich irgendwer hinsetzt und sämtliche Hakenkreuze für eine dann rechtlich problemlose Version raus retuschiert?

Verbote haben noch nie dazu geführt, daß irgendwas besser wurde - das sollte spätestens seit der Prohibition klar geworden sein.

Zudem gab es Verbote ironischerweise ja auch *gerade *in NS Deutschland - man denke zB an "entartete Musik" oder jegliche Kunst, die von Juden stammte.


----------



## Cicero (6. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da steht aber genausowenig "Filme", bei denen man sich mit den selben Argumenten darüber streiten könnte, daß Machwerk X doch keine Kunst sei.


 
Film ist per Definition Kunstform und zählt deswegen zum Begriff Kunst (Film – Wikipedia). Spiele zählen (noch) nicht dazu. Ich gebe Dir recht, dass sie es tun sollten. Stand heute sind sie es aber nicht. Dies kommt sicherlich mit der Zeit oder halt per explizite Gesetzgebung. 



Elbart schrieb:


> Weißte, welche Einrichtung noch so denkt? Die Kirche mit ihrem Index.
> Und dann ist man nicht mehr weit von der Bücherverbrennung entfernt.
> 
> Wenn  man mit einem blöden Buch, das bald 90 Jahre alt wird, nicht fertig  wird und es deswegen verstecken muss, darf man sich nicht "freie und  aufgeklärte Gesellschaft" nennen.
> Und "verhindert so die  unkontrollierte Verbreitung", meine Güte, fünf Sekunden in $Suchmaschine  und du kannst dir eine Kopie ziehen. Der Zug ist längst  abgefahren.


 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle etwas differenzierter an das Thema rangehen. Und: Nur weil etwas über das Internet technisch neu machbar ist, hebelt es noch lange nicht nationale Gesetzgebung aus. Leider ist dies aber trautiger Trend der heutigen Community: Etwas ist technisch machbar, also müssen sich jetzt auch alle Gesetze danach richten. Eine grundfalsche Annahme.


----------



## Worrel (6. März 2014)

Cicero schrieb:


> Film ist per Definition Kunstform und zählt deswegen zum Begriff Kunst (Film – Wikipedia). Spiele zählen (noch) nicht dazu. Ich gebe Dir recht, dass sie es tun sollten. Stand heute sind sie es aber nicht. Dies kommt sicherlich mit der Zeit oder halt per explizite Gesetzgebung.


Interessant, wie viel man von dem Unterpunkt 1:1 auf Computerspiele übertragen kann.


----------



## Gast20180705 (6. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Darum ja: Warum kein flächendeckendes Verbot ?
> Mal abgesehen von besagten Dokumentationen haben Filme wie Indy, Inglorious Bastards und Co. doch keinen aufklärerischen Wert. Ergo: Zensur bzw. Verbot. Ohne Wenn und Aber.


 
Doch, da sie unmissverständlich die Nazis (nicht Deutsche im allgemeinen) in all ihrer bösen "Pracht" zeigen und ihre Symbolik als DAS Böse installieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Doch, da sie unmissverständlich die Nazis (nicht Deutsche im allgemeinen) in all ihrer bösen "Pracht" zeigen und ihre Symbolik als DAS Böse installieren.


 Aber das ist doch bei Spielen nicht anders. Wenn Nazis dort auch die Schurken-Rolle inne haben und der Spieler sich dessen genauso bewusst ist wie der Filmseher, warum dann diese blödsinnige Wertung nach zweierlei Maß ?!


----------



## Gast20180705 (6. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch bei Spielen nicht anders. Wenn Nazis dort auch die Schurken-Rolle inne haben und der Spieler sich dessen genauso bewusst ist wie der Filmseher, warum dann diese blödsinnige Wertung nach zweierlei Maß ?!


 
Tja, dass Wissen nur die Bürokraten und Gutmenschen. Ich fand ja eher deine (wahrscheinlich eh nicht ernstgemeinte) Forderung, gar nicht zu zensieren (schlechter Insider) Absurd.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Tja, dass Wissen nur die Bürokraten und Gutmenschen. Ich fand ja eher deine (wahrscheinlich eh nicht ernstgemeinte) Forderung, gar nicht zu zensieren (schlechter Insider) Absurd.


 Natürlich möchte ich nicht dass die NS-Symbolik jetzt im Alltag überall auftaucht, aber die bisherige Art und Weise wie Medien in diesem Punkt so arg unterschiedlich behandelt werden, ist schlicht und einfach fragwürdig.


----------



## Worrel (6. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Natürlich möchte ich nicht dass die NS-Symbolik jetzt im Alltag überall auftaucht, ...


Das ist doch eine absurde Angst. Zum einen kann man das eben auf "Kunst" beschränken, so daß du zB neben der "Müller Milch" keine "Hitler Milch" im Kühlregal finden wirst und zum anderen wird das - da Volksverhetzung ja weiterhin strafrechtlich relevant bleiben würde - von keiner Partei benutzt werden können und die Änderungen somit faktisch nur Comics und Spiele betreffen.

Deswegen wird ja nicht plötzlich eine Nazi Armbinde zum neuen Accessoire der aktuellen Sommermode ...


----------



## bitpower109 (6. März 2014)

Wünsche dem Sebastian Grünwald und seiner Firma Reality Twist viel Erfolg bei ihrem Projekt und Vorhaben.


----------



## DerBloP (6. März 2014)

Also ich möchte jetzt auch noch meinen Furz zu diesem Thema loslassen, nach reichlicher Überlegung ob es mir Wert ist über dieses Thema zu diskutieren.

Zum Thema: Wenn ich einen Simulator wie die Silent Hunter Reihe oder die IL- Sturmovik "spiele" (eher Simuliere), dann will ich verdammt nochmal das die Modelle bis aufs kleinste detail nachempfunden sind, dazu gehört für mich auch die Bemahlung. In spielen wie South Park brauche ich es aber wiederum nicht. Dennoch wäre ich dafür das auch hier wie in anderen Spielen diese Symbole dargstellt werden, um eben dem Ganzen die Luft aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Wieso wird über so etwas immer und immer wieder diskutiert? Weil immer wieder diese Thematik auftaucht. Und wenn es nicht so wichtig wäre (wie in meinem Fall für WW2 Simulationen), wieso darf/will dann der Rest der Welt Hakenkreuze darstellen nur die Deutschen nicht, wäre doch einfacher für alle diese nicht zu Programmieren. Nein hier wird immer noch gezeigt, das Deutschland ein Verlierer Land ist, das keine Geschichte (auch wenn sie Negativ im Beispiel des zweiten Weltkrieges ist) nicht haben darf. Gewinner schreiben nunmal Geschichte! Und dürfen auf den Verlierer Rumhacken wie sie Lustig sind. Schalchtet die Nazi Deutschen!
Genau wie dieses Leidige Thema, ob man Stolz sein darf ein Deutscher zu sein. Finde ich absolut absurdum. (Fast) Jeder Mensch ist Stolz auf sein Land, und kein Schwein Kräht danach. Wenn die Amis die Indianer ausgerottet haben, wenn sie in den Irak einmaschiert sind mit Falschen beschuldigungen (obwohl das Regiem rund um Sadam bestimmt kein Gutes war) dennoch hätten sie nicht einmaschieren dürfen, es aber zu 99% nur wegen des Öl´es gemacht haben. Hier gilt natürlich der Spruch "We are a Proud Nation"...seems legit!  Aber auch so führen viele Länder immer noch Ethnische Kriege, sei es Türken gegen Kurden, Israelis gegen Palestinenser usw. und sofort. Und alle sind zu 110% Stolz! Wie gesagt ich bin Stolz Deutscher zu sein, auch wenn meine Eltern beide aus Verschiedenen Ländern stammen. Ich bin hier aufgewachsen, habe die Deutsche Sprache und Kultur gelernt, bin mit dem Deutschen Wesen eins, bin Stolz auf Deutsche Ingenieure, Techniker, Mechaniker, Physiker,... Die immer noch bzw wieder an oberster Stelle der Welt Mitspielen. Sei es durch ihrer Intelligenz oder aber auch durch ihrer Arbeitsmoral, die viele Länder nicht aufweisen, dafür haben andere Länder andere Vorzüge.
Aber ich bin God damn Fucking Stolz und nicht Froh ein Deutscher zu sein, 
Ich bin doch kein Teletubbi oder der gleichen >(


----------



## Spassbremse (6. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ergo: Zensur bzw. Verbot. Ohne Wenn und Aber.



Mich würd's ja jetzt in den Fingern jucken, Dich von vorn bis hinten für so eine, nennen wir es, *minimal reflektierte Aussage* zu verarschen - aber lass uns sachlich bleiben:

Glaubst Du wirklich, dass so ein Verbot irgendwas bringt? Siehe rechtsradikale Szene, die sich mit immer wieder neuen "Interpretationen" schmückt - kaum ist ein Symbol "verboten", wird es durch ein neues ersetzt. Ich bin jetzt sicherlich kein begeisterter Bewunderer des Hakenkreuz-Symbols, aber es darf doch nicht von der bloßen Darstellung abhängen, ob es "böse" ist, sondern vielmehr von der *Intention* des Verwenders.

Wenn ein Hakenkreuz eindeutig keinen (Pro-)Nazibezug erkennen lässt, dann ist es a)völlig harmlos und b) eben KEINE Propaganda für eine "verfassungsfeindliche" Organisation.

Ich verweise auf dieses bescheuerte Gerichtsurteil von vor ein paar Jahren hin, wo ein durchgestrichenes Hakenkreuz vom LG Stuttgart beanstandet wurde und der Verwender zu einer Geldbuße verurteilt wurde - was einige Zeit später gottlob wieder durch den BGH in Karlsruhe kassiert wurde.

Auf die Absicht kommt es an und die von Dir genannten Film-Beispiele (speziell "Inglourious Basterds") sind ja wohl *eindeutig*  ANTI-Nazi. 

Aber schon klar, so ein generelles Verbot hilft, das Denken auszuschalten. Schön einfach.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mich würd's ja jetzt in den Fingern jucken, Dich von bis hinten zu verarschen - aber lass uns sachlich bleiben:
> 
> Glaubst Du wirklich, dass so ein Verbot irgendwas bringt? Siehe rechtsradikale Szene, die sich mit immer wieder neuen "Interpretationen" schmückt - kaum ist ein Symbol "verboten", wird es durch ein neues ersetzt. Ich bin jetzt sicherlich kein begeisterter Bewunderer des Hakenkreuz-Symbols, aber es darf doch nicht von der bloßen Darstellung abhängen, ob es "böse" ist, sondern vielmehr von der *Intention* des Verwenders.


Nicht dass jetzt der Eindruck entsteht dass ich für ein totales Verbot  bin, meine Aussage dazu war bewusst überspitzt gemeint. Mir geht nur  diese undurchsichtigen Entscheidungen hinsichtlich "Hakenkreuz dort ist okay" und "Hakenkreuz hier geht gar nicht" total auf den Keks. Es gibt dort in meinen Augen keine klare Linie, und darum kann ich getrennte Wertung von Filmen und Spielen überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen oder gar ernst nehmen.

Und ob ich nun passiv miterlebe, wie Dr. Jones einen Haufen Nazi-Soldaten umpustet oder ich selbst mit virtueller Kimme und Korn den Level von eben diesen säubere, die Interaktivität kann da kein Argument sein dass dort unbedingt eine Zensur nötig sein muss. Die Schurkenrolle der NS-Leute ist mehr als eindeutig.


Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn ein Hakenkreuz eindeutig keinen (Pro-)Nazibezug erkennen lässt, dann ist es a)völlig harmlos und b) eben KEINE Propaganda für eine "verfassungsfeindliche" Organisation.
> 
> Auf die Absicht kommt es an und die von Dir genannten Film-Beispiele  (speziell "Inglourious Basterds") sind ja wohl *eindeutig*   ANTI-Nazi.


Womit wir beim Thema Spiel sind: Wo agiert man auf Seiten der bösen Nazis, oder anders ausgedrückt: Welches Spiel hat jemals eine Pro-Nazi-Haltung verdeutlich ? Ich gestehe, ich kenne kein Einziges.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Womit wir beim Thema Spiel sind: Wo agiert man auf Seiten der bösen Nazis, oder anders ausgedrückt: Welches Spiel hat jemals eine Pro-Nazi-Haltung verdeutlich ? Ich gestehe, ich kenne kein Einziges.



Naja, da gibt's schon so einigen Schund, v.a. aus den 80ern, aber da Du Dich vermutlich auf halbwegs aktuelle und hochwertige Produktionen beziehst, sind die nicht weiter von Belang.

Aber siehe meinen Beitrag dazu im anderen Thread: 

Es fehlt den Herstellern einfach an Rechtssicherheit. Sobald ein Gericht einmal feststellen würde, dass man das bei Spielen ähnlich wie bei Filmen handhaben könne, sollte es keine Schwierigkeiten mehr geben, da das betreffende Gesetz m. E. dieses ohne Weiteres zulassen würde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, da gibt's schon so einigen Schund, v.a. aus den 80ern, aber da Du Dich vermutlich auf halbwegs aktuelle und hochwertige Produktionen beziehst, sind die nicht weiter von Belang.


Okay, solch alte Dinger hat es zu C64-Zeiten sicherlich gegeben, aber die sind aus heutiger Sicht so primitiv, über die redet doch heute keine Sau.


Spassbremse schrieb:


> Aber siehe meinen Beitrag dazu im anderen Thread:
> 
> Es fehlt den Herstellern einfach an Rechtssicherheit. Sobald ein Gericht einmal feststellen würde, dass man das bei Spielen ähnlich wie bei Filmen handhaben könne, sollte es keine Schwierigkeiten mehr geben, da das betreffende Gesetz m. E. dieses ohne Weiteres zulassen würde.


 Nur gehen die Gesetzesgeber diesbezüglich nicht mit der Zeit. Der interviewte Anwalt hat es ja konkret auf den Punkt gebracht: Spiele gehören genauso zum Kulturgut wie Filme, nur haben das noch nicht alle verstanden oder sind einfach nur blind in dieser Beziehung.


----------



## Worrel (6. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Okay, solch alte Dinger hat es zu C64-Zeiten sicherlich gegeben, aber die sind aus heutiger Sicht so primitiv, über die redet doch heute keine Sau.


 Interessant, ich hätte gedacht, die Liste beschlagnahmter Spiele wäre länger.
Jedenfalls kann man da ja teilweise schon deutlich am Namen sehen, was für ein Schund das sein muß.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nur gehen die Gesetzesgeber diesbezüglich nicht mit der Zeit. Der interviewte Anwalt hat es ja konkret auf den Punkt gebracht: Spiele gehören genauso zum Kulturgut wie Filme, nur haben das noch nicht alle verstanden oder sind einfach nur blind in dieser Beziehung.



Wie ich bereits ausgeführt habe, die bestehenden Gesetze sind meines Erachtens völlig ausreichend - der Gesetzgeber ist also gar nicht gefragt. Was fehlt, ist entsprechende Rechtssicherheit, also Gerichte, die das Gesetz auch zugunsten von Computer- und Videospielen ähnlich wie bei Filmen auslegen würden - ein entsprechendes Grundsatzurteil durch den BGH bspw. und das Thema wäre vermutlich ein für alle Mal vom Tisch.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2014)

Die Spiele, in denen man einen Nazi spielt UND das als positiv dargestellt wird, DASS er Nazi ist, wären auch ohne Hakenkreuze sicher hier verfassungswidrig und somit "verboten". Aber es gibt halt Spiele, in denen man im Multiplayer "als Nazi" spielen könnte, und da kann ich sehr gut verstehen, warum vor allem Leute, die selber oder in ihrer Familie noch Auswirkungen durch das Nazi-Regime spüren, es vor den Kopf stoßen würde, wenn man das hier in D hochoffziell zulassen würde.

Es geht zwar nur um Symbole, aber Symbole heißen eben Symbole, weil sie auch eine gewisse Aussage haben und nicht nur "Zeichen" sind  Sicher weiß jeder, der sich oder seine Familie immer noch als Opfer der Nazis sieht, weiß, dass Rechtsradikale auch ohne Hakenkreuze im Spiel mit Eifer "den Deutschen" spielen würden und sich dabei als Nazi fühlen, und die wissen auch, dass sicher so gut wie niemand "rechts" wird, nur weil er statt einem harmlosen Symbol auf der Flagge seines Multiplayer-Trupp ein Hakenkreuz hätte. Aber es ist halt auch eine Geste, wenn man sagt "also, wir müssen nun wirklich nicht auch noch in Spielen die Leute unter der Hakenkreuzflagge spielen lassen" .

Was aber in der Tat selbst Symbol-Gegner einsehen müssten ist, dass es lächerlich ist, selbst dann Hakenkreuze zu verbieten, wenn sie im Spiel klar "dem Bösen" oder "dem Gegner" zugeordnet sind oder es darum geht, bestimmte NPCs als "Nazis" zu brandmarken. zB wenn man in einem Endzeit-Rollenspiel zu einen alten Einsiedler trifft und der dann in seinem Haus auch eine Hakenkreuzfahne hängen hat, dann charakterisiert es diesen NPC eben auch.


@Spassbremse: das wird sich aber in absehbarer Zeit kein Publisher trauen, weil die Öffentlichkeit 100Pro dann zum Großteil nach dem Motto rumkrakelen wird "Hakenkreuze sind kein Kinderspiel-Inhalt!!!", selbst wenn das obektiv Humbug wäre - aber man weiß doch, wie das derzeit noch ist: die meisten halten Games immer noch ausschließlich für kindischen Zeitvertreib, ignorieren Altersempfehlungen usw., und dazu werden auch nur ganz wenige verstehen, warum es denn für manche Gamer so "schlimm" ist, wenn statt Hakenkreuzen ein normales Kreuz auf der Fahne ist. Aber der Publsisher, der das einklagen wollte, würde einen riesigen Imageverlust erleiden.


----------



## Elbart (6. März 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Dennoch wäre ich dafür das auch hier wie in anderen Spielen diese Symbole dargstellt werden, um eben dem Ganzen die Luft aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Wieso wird über so etwas immer und immer wieder diskutiert? Weil immer wieder diese Thematik auftaucht.


 Absolut.
Diese ganze Situation ist irgendwie selbsterhaltend.
Die Symbole sind ganz doll verboten und man darf nicht darüber sprechen und überhaupt.
Dann werden diese Symbole von vertrottelten Teenies auf Häuserwände gesprüht, oder in Videospielen und Filmen aufs Derbste persifliert, und es bricht die helle Aufregung aus. 
Warum?
Weil die Symbole ja ganz doll verboten sind. Und deswegen werden sie auch immer wieder benutzt, weil man durch die bloße Benutzung schon sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit sicher hat.
Und dann kommen ein paar Moralapostel, die sich durch diese Aufregung bestätigt sehen, das Verbot weiterhin aufrecht zu erhalten, und somit wird diesen Symbolen und Gesten weiterhin mehr Bedeutung und Wirkung verliehen, als sie verdienen.
Et cetera, et cetera.

Nur funktioniert "aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn" nicht, und unterm Strich ändert sich nichts, und das schon seit Jahrzehnten. Schade.


----------



## mcdexter (7. März 2014)

Deutschland ist einfach paranoid was das Thema betrifft.
Es wurden schon Leute vor Gericht geschleppt die eine Figur auf dem Shirt hatten die das Hakenkreuz in den Müll Schmeißen
Auch verstehe ich nicht, das Mein Kampf verboten ist. Jeder sollte mal den misst lesen.
Aber nein, tot schweigen ist besser als sich mit der Geschichte auseinander zu setzen.
Deutschland hat lange seine Vergangenheit nicht aufgearbeitet. Es war und ist teils einfach ein kollektives verdrängen der Vergangenheit.
Ein Staat wie unserer, der ja so auf Demokratie baut und Meinungsfreiheit wird wohl ein paar Symbole überleben ohne daran zu Grunde zu gehen.
Auch kenne ich niemand der wegen Wolfenstein ein Nazi wurde.


----------



## Bonkic (7. März 2014)

@mcdexter:
dass die ns-zeit hierzulande totgeschwiegen würde, kannst du wohl kaum ernsthaft behaupten.


----------



## mcdexter (7. März 2014)

Doch, da man als es aktuel war lieber wegschaut hat. Niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand wusste was von der Juden Verfolgung
Klar, es ist heute besser, nur eine wirkliche aufarbeitung der ns vergangenheit gab es sehr Schleppen.
Und ich rede jetzt eher vom normalen Volk, viele wissen nicht mal wann der Krieg war.


----------



## Worrel (7. März 2014)

mcdexter schrieb:


> Doch, da man als es aktuel war lieber wegschaut hat. Niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand wusste was von der Juden Verfolgung


Willst du jetzt ernsthaft behaupten, daß die normale Bevölkerung nichts davon wusste?

Dann hast du selbst aber jede Menge nachzuholen:
Als Einstieg sei dir die Wikipedia Seite zum Thema Antisemitismus empfohlen.
Und nicht erst bei 1933 anfangen zu lesen.

Beispielsweise sind laut Wikipedia folgende Zitate weit vor 1933 gefallen:



> „Nun auf zur Rache! Unser Kampfgeschrei sei Hepp, Hepp, Hepp! Allen Juden Tod und Verderben, ihr müsst fliehen oder sterben!“ (1819)
> 
> ... Juden seien „Drahtzieher“ der Krisenphänomene und sozialen Missstände der Industrialisierung. Als einer der Ersten sprach er von einer „Endlösung“. Da diese vorläufig nicht möglich sei, solle man die Juden wieder in Ghettos zwingen und dort überwachen. Ziel aber bleibe: „Der unter dem kühlen nordischen Himmel gereifte nordische Mensch hat die Pflicht, die parasitären Rassen auszurotten, wie man eben Giftschlangen und wilde Raubtiere ausrotten muss!“ (1881)
> 
> ...



Die Juden Verfolgung ist also nicht eine spinnerte Idee von Hitler alleine gewesen, die dieser dem deutschen Volk aufgezwängt hatte, sondern war damals weit verbreitet. Nazi Deutschland war "nur" die Spitze des Eisbergs.

Und Hitlers Kurs war ebenfalls seit 1919 klar:



> In einem von seinen militärischen Vorgesetzten angeforderten „Gutachten zur Judenfrage“ vom 16. September 1919 beschrieb Hitler erstmals seine eliminatorischen Zielsetzungen gegenüber den Juden, die er „Antisemitismus der Vernunft“ nannte:
> „Sein letztes Ziel aber muss unverrückbar die Entfernung der Juden überhaupt sein.“



Spätestens nach Veröffentlichung seines Buchs "Mein Kampf", welches Mitte der 20er Jahre geschrieben und veröffentlicht wurde  und sich nach seiner Machtergreifung 1933 millionenfach verkauft hatte (und schließlich sogar Brautpaaren bei der Hochzeit anstelle einer Bibel als Freiexemplar überreicht wurde), wußte der normale Bürger, was Hitler von Juden hält, und daß man sie laut seiner Meinung besser vergasen sollte.


----------



## PcJuenger (7. März 2014)

mcdexter schrieb:


> Doch, da man als es aktuel war lieber wegschaut  hat. Niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand wusste was von der Juden  Verfolgung
> Klar, es ist heute besser, nur eine wirkliche aufarbeitung der ns vergangenheit gab es sehr Schleppen.
> Und ich rede jetzt eher vom normalen Volk, viele wissen nicht mal wann der Krieg war.


 
Du weißt aber schon, dass das ganze bis zur allgemeinen Hochschulreife sogar zweimal im Geschichtsunterricht durchgekaut wird, dass es ständig Sendungen gibt, die daran erinnern, was passiert ist, es gab Nachkriegsprozesse.
Da würde ich kaum von Totschweigen reden.

Du, das einfache Volk kannst du doch nicht als Maßstab nehmen, wie das Ganze aufgearbeitet wird?
Schonmal davon gehört, dass es genug Ignoranz da draußen gibt?
Man munkelt, dass es auch Leute gibt, die nicht wissen, wie eine eukaryotische Zelle aufgebaut ist, obwohl es im Unterricht ausführlich behandelt wurde.
Es soll auch Leute geben, bei denen der Begriff Enthalpie nur ein großes Fragezeichen hervorruft.
Und auch solche, die nicht wissen, wie unser parlamentarisches System funktioniert.

Soll es alles geben. In den meisten Fällen liegt das nichtmal an Ignoranz, sondern schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass man sich nicht pausenlos damit befasst und es schlicht vergisst.
Das hat dann aber nichts damit zu tun, dass es einem nicht erklärt wurde 

Ich könnte dir jetzt auch nicht aus dem Kopf 100% genau sagen, an welchem Tag der Krieg losging und wann er vorbei war.


----------



## Bonkic (7. März 2014)

mcdexter schrieb:


> Niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand wusste was von der Juden Verfolgung.


 
meinst du jetzt ironisch, oder etwa ernst? 

außerdem ist deine argumentation nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar:
wir reden hier doch von der aufarbeitung der ns-zeit. dachte ich zumindest.


----------



## mcdexter (7. März 2014)

Bonkic
Ja, das war ironisch gemeint. Oder besser gesagt, zu der Zeit nicht, da war die aussage der Leute ernst gemeint. Ein kollektives verdrängen der Realität

PcJuenger
Hochschulreife ist eine sache, die es schwerer macht heutzutage dem Braunen Sumpf zu folgen.
Außer man sucht Schäfchen die einem Folgen und will Anführer sein. Da hilft Hochschulreife.
Die Oberen der Rechten rennen nicht mit Glatze herum! Wohl habe sie Hochschulreife.
Daher gibt es in der Hierarchie der Glatzen auch so wenig hochbegabte.

Ne, im ernst. Bildung schützt vor Dummheit nicht aber es ist schwerer solche leute zu überzeugen.

TV hin oder her. Ich kannte Glatzen, die dachten American history X ist ein Pro Nazi Film.
Die hatten aber ehrlich gesagt kein Abitur. Ich kann mir aber auch eine Reportage über ein KZ anschauen und denke, Booo wie geil.
Ich rede von der Politik die früher Jahre lang versucht hat alles schnell hinter sich zu lassen.

Worrel
Ironie.
Bei Wiki steht auch, das die BRD gerne schnell alle Prozesse beendet hätte.


----------



## unkraut69 (8. März 2014)

PcJuenger: Was ist Enthalpie? Ich kenne nur Enthropie xD

Um mal wieder auf das Thema Hakenkreuze in Spielen zu kommen: Was ich konkret nicht verstehe ist, warum ausgerechnet Spiele wie South Park das originale Zeichen verwenden müssen. Das dient hier doch nur der Provokation. Wer gemeint ist, weiß man im Zweifelsfall doch immer, das hat doch auch bei Metro: Last Light gepklappt. 

Die eigentliche Frage ist, ob ein Spiel Kunst ist. Kunst provoziert ja nun auch andauernd, und es geht bei der Definition von Kunst nicht um Geschmacksfragen. (Sonst sind wir wieder bei der Bücherverbrennung der Nazis, die haben auch einfach das, was dem Führer nicht paßte verboten.) Und Kunst ist auch oft genug interaktiv, das ist eben kein prinzipielles Argument gegen Spiele, darum war die Begründung des Leiters der USK in dem Interview so hanebüchen.
Es gibt wirklich Klärungsbedarf: Wer definiert, was Kunst ist, und was nicht? Soweit ich weiß, kann eigentlich "alles" Kunst sein, und ist nicht auf bestimmte Medien oder Materialien zu beschränken. (Beuys' Fettfleck!)

Ich persönlich bin froh, nicht im Alltag mit Hakenkreuzen bombardiert zu werden. Durch einen Schulwechsel in der Oberstufe bin ich insgesamt fünfmal in den Genuß der Aufarbeitung der Nazizeit in der Schule gekommen, und habe mich nach diversen Büchern, Filmen und Spiegel- Titeln (die ja auch immer die Mottenkiste um "wer war Adolf Hitlers Friseur" öffnen, wenn wieder mal Flaute ist) reichlich mit dem Thema beschäftigt. 
Meine Verwandtschaft hat sich übrigens auch ausgeschwiegen zu dem Thema, bzw. wollte explizit nicht darüber reden. Die Erinnerungen waren zu schrecklich, wurde als Grund genannt, weshalb ich die ausführliche Beschäftigung in der Schule grundsätzlich richtig finde, um diesen Kommunikationsmangel auszugleichen.


----------



## Worrel (8. März 2014)

unkraut69 schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich Klärungsbedarf: Wer definiert, was Kunst ist, und was nicht? Soweit ich weiß, kann eigentlich "alles" Kunst sein, und ist nicht auf bestimmte Medien oder Materialien zu beschränken. (Beuys' Fettfleck!)


Ganz einfach:
1. Alles, was zu einer Kunstgattung gehört, ist Kunst. dh: Sämtliche Bilder, Texte, Musik, Geschichten, Aufführungen ...
Ausgenommen solche, die rein dokumentarischer Natur sind (Tagebücher, Nachrichten, Börsen Sendungen, Kochrezepte, Geschichtliche Sammlungen, ...

2. Alles, wo jemand praktisch sagt "Das hier ist mein Kunstwerk" - zum Beispiel, in dem er seinen Namen druntersetzt und es ausstellt. Oder sich auch in die Fußgängerzone stellt und dort golden angemalt bewegungslos verharrt.



> Ich persönlich bin froh, nicht im Alltag mit Hakenkreuzen bombardiert zu werden.


Schön und gut, aber durch eine entsprechende Rechts(deutungs) Änderung wirst du ja nicht "bombardiert". bzw: auch nicht großartig mehr als jetzt mit Moers' Adolf Comics, diesem "Er ist wieder da" Buch oder Büchern, Sendungen etc zu Nazideutschland im Moment auch schon.


----------



## MichaelG (8. März 2014)

Wobei manche Dinge, die jemand als Kunst bezeichnet eine Beleidigung für diesen Begriff sind. Siehe einiges von Beuys oder "Exkremente des Künstlers in eine Dose verpackt" von Manzoni.


----------



## Elbart (8. März 2014)

unkraut69 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder auf das Thema Hakenkreuze in Spielen zu kommen: Was ich konkret nicht verstehe ist, warum ausgerechnet Spiele wie South Park das originale Zeichen verwenden müssen. Das dient hier doch nur der Provokation.


Und?
Wäre es besser, sie hätten Hammer und Sichel nach Sowjet-Art benutzt? Oder schlimmer?
Warum der Wirbel (abgesehen von diesem angestaubten Gesetz in D) wenn es NS-Symbol verwendet wird? Ist doch das Gleiche in grün rot. Beide stehen für Millionen Tote, diktatorische Regime und zahlreichen anderen Greultaten. Und das alles vor bald einem Dreivierteljahrhundert!
Irgendwann muss es genug sein.

Solange diesen Symbolen eine fast übernatürliche Bedeutung zugeschrieben wird, wird sich auch nichts ändern. Das wird durch eine verschleierte Darstellung mit ähnlichen Symbolen, z.B. bei Wolfenstein New Order, auch nicht besser, im Gegenteil. 
Es weiß JEDER was mit den Symbolen eigentlich gemeint ist. Warum dann so eine Scharade aufführen? Ist doch lächerlich.
Diese Mystifizierung und umfassende Verbote bewirken eher das Gegenteil von dem, was man eigentlich erreichen will.
Gegen rechtes Gedankengut und rechte Bewegungen hilft ziviler Einsatz und Bildung, und nicht ein Verbot von ein paar Strichen.

Wobei, Provokation ist relativ. Das interessiert doch nirgends irgendwen, wenn es nicht im politischen Kontext benutzt wird.
Sagt eine Figur im Spiel sowieso:


Spoiler



God damnit, I'm so tired of Nazi zombies. It's so overused.


----------



## unkraut69 (8. März 2014)

Tja ich halte es mit Metro: Last Light , da gibt es Nazis, und Kommunisten, und beiden ist nicht zu trauen ...


----------



## unkraut69 (8. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Schön und gut, aber durch eine entsprechende Rechts(deutungs) Änderung wirst du ja nicht "bombardiert". bzw: auch nicht großartig mehr als jetzt mit Moers' Adolf Comics, diesem "Er ist wieder da" Buch oder Büchern, Sendungen etc zu Nazideutschland im Moment auch schon.


 
Ja aber das befürchte ich insgeheim schon, habe ich beim Lesen dieses Threads so gemerkt. Da wird sich einiges Bahn brechen, mit dem wir uns dann auch noch auseinandersetzen dürfen. "Vorsicht, kann Spuren von Hakenkreuzen enthalten" wäre für mich der richtige Hinweis, ich hab einfach genug von dem Thema.


----------



## Terracresta (9. März 2014)

unkraut69 schrieb:


> Tja ich halte es mit Metro: Last Light , da gibt es Nazis, und Kommunisten, und beiden ist nicht zu trauen ...


 
Und wenn das kein Spiel sondern Realität wär, könnte man auch niemanden sonst trauen...


----------



## AshLambert (9. März 2014)

unkraut69 schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Frage ist, ob ein Spiel Kunst ist.


Kunst kann nicht genauer definiert werden. So einfach findet man keine allgemeingültige, immerwährende Kunstessenz (Merkmale von Kunst), weil diese von Person, Kulturkreis, Zeitalter abhängen und variieren. Deshalb wird diese Frage nicht leicht zu beantworten sein. 100 verschiedene Leute geben dir 100 verschiedene Ansichten, was Kunst ist. Das Problem kennt man auch in der Kanonbildung von Literatur. Ist Harry Potter Literatur? 
Selbiges für Gamer: für die werden Spiele wohl Kunst darstellen, man ist befangen.
Für einen Kurator, Kritiker, Künstler zählen andere Kriterien, in deren Augen sind Spiele nicht mehr als simples Entertainment.
In 20 Jahren wird es vielleicht anerkannt als Kunstform, wenn ein Generationenwechsel stattgefunden hat.
Heute zählen die Werke der Rocknroller auch als Kunst, das war für Walter Ulbricht ja noch undenkbar. ("die mit ihrem yeahyeahyeah..") 

Kultur im Wandel...einige Spiele sind handwerklich und thematisch sicherlich Meisterwerke, andere dagegen eher inhaltliches Fast Food. Aber die Regeln, die für die Indy Filme gelten, sollten mMn auch für Spiele gelten.



> Wer definiert, was Kunst ist, und was nicht?


Kommt drauf an wen du fragst. Allgemein kann man sagen, die intellektuelle Elite definiert was Kunst zu sein hat, ausgehend von gesellschaftlichen Machtstrukturen und Konsens (Tendenz bis ca. 2000: anything goes, heute eher Richtung neuer Formalismus). 
Seit mindestens dem frühen 20. Jh. (Modernismus) gilt das mit der intell. Elite aber nicht mehr vollumfänglich.



> Ich persönlich bin froh, nicht im Alltag mit Hakenkreuzen bombardiert zu werden.


Schwer nicht damit bombardiert zu werden, wenn man mal den Fernseher anmacht. Der GröFaZ brüllt beim zappen mindestens einmal von der Mattscheibe.  ~~


----------



## Worrel (9. März 2014)

AshLambert schrieb:


> Ist Harry Potter Literatur?


Aber sicher doch. 
Sämtliche Texte, die nicht irgendeiner Art bloßer Dokumentation, Informationsweitergabe oder Funktionalität dienen, sind Kunst.



> Selbiges für Gamer: für die werden Spiele wohl Kunst darstellen, man ist befangen.



Bilder sind Kunst. Bewegte Bilder sind Kunst. Bewegte Bilder mit Ton sind Kunst.
Wieso sollten also bewegte Bilder mit Ton und der Möglichkeit der Interaktion plötzlich keine Kunst sein?



> Für einen Kurator, Kritiker, Künstler zählen andere Kriterien, in deren Augen sind Spiele nicht mehr als simples Entertainment.


Und wieso darf Kunst nicht "entertainen"/unterhalten?



> Kommt drauf an wen du fragst. Allgemein kann man sagen, die intellektuelle Elite definiert was Kunst zu sein hat, ...


dh: ein Straßenmaler oder -musiker macht also keine Kunst, weil kein elitärer Entscheidungsträger daneben steht und das bestätigt? ...


----------



## AshLambert (9. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch.
> Sämtliche Texte, die nicht irgendeiner Art bloßer Dokumentation, Informationsweitergabe oder Funktionalität dienen, sind Kunst.


Auch da gibt es verschiedene Ansichten, es gilt ausserdem noch Ästhetik, formale Aspekte, Wertigkeit, Fiktionalität, Moralische Wertevermittlung usw. in Betracht zu ziehen. Diese Punkte lassen sich aber auch nicht genau definieren, das ist halt das Problem. Aber das auszuführen sprengt sicher den Rahmen hier, da grübeln Gelehrte schon seit Entstehung der Schrift. 

So sieht halt der Ist-Zustand in der Forschung aus, bezüglich der Frage was denn eigentlich Kunst/Literatur ist.



> Bilder sind Kunst. Bewegte Bilder sind Kunst. Bewegte Bilder mit Ton sind Kunst.
> Wieso sollten also bewegte Bilder mit Ton und der Möglichkeit der Interaktion plötzlich keine Kunst sein?


Hab ich nie bestritten, lies nochmal genauer.


> Und wieso darf Kunst nicht "entertainen"/unterhalten?


s.o.



> dh: ein Straßenmaler oder -musiker macht also keine Kunst, weil kein elitärer Entscheidungsträger daneben steht und das bestätigt? ...


Hab ich nie behauptet...wir leben ja nicht mehr im 19. Jahrhundert. 
"weil diese von Person, Kulturkreis, Zeitalter abhängen und variieren" -> was für dich Kunst ist, kann für den nächsten was ganz anderes sein
Früher mit dem Literaturkanon & Musikkanon etc. gegenüber "hack writing" oder Tanzhallenmusik war die Sache sicher etwas einfacher als heute. Obwohl diese Werke einige generelle Kunstmerkmale beinhalten, gibt es dennoch Qualitätsunterschiede, darum gehts halt. 

Ich bin wie gesagt auch der Meinung, das es sich bei Spielen um eine Kunstform handelt. -> "die Regeln, die für die Indy Filme gelten, sollten mMn auch für Spiele gelten."


----------



## mcdexter (10. März 2014)

Wie gesagt wurde, ist Kunst Ansichtssache. Genau wie Moral.
Für manche sind Bilder von Affen zehn Tausende Euro wert
Andere bewundern einen haufen scheiße in ein Plastik Folie.
Für mich, zu viel Menschliche Ausscheidung des Geistes, so wie früher Spiele wie KZ Manager. Wo bei das wieder meine Moral wieder spiegelt..
Und da sind wir wieder bei Moral. Wenn in einem Spiel HK vor kommen, kommt es für mich auf den zusammenhang an. Für mich, Nazi jagen gut, Minderheiten jagen schlecht.
Das sieht aber jemand vielleicht anders.
Das ist wie gesagt wurde ein laaaaaaanges Thema.


----------



## Maaahv (4. April 2014)

Ihr denkt zuviel über probleme nach die in wirklichkeit garkeine probleme sind,
wo haben wir denn moralisch probleme bezüglich auf sollche rassistische zeichen?
mal abgesehen von den randgruppen die eh kaum beachtung geschenkt bekommen weil wir gut aufgeklärt sind und wissen das dieses system der staatsführung nur scheitern kann.
mittlerweile ist der 2.Weltkrieg so um den dreh 100jahre her und ist auch ein ausgelutschtes thema über das man in der heutigen zeit eher witze macht als es noch tot ernst zu nehmen.
ich bin für hakenkreuze in videospielen und für demokratie
penis! and out.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. April 2014)

Maaahv schrieb:


> mittlerweile ist der 2.Weltkrieg so um den dreh 100jahre her


 
Vielleicht solltest du die Geschichte nochmal etwas genauer studieren.

Davon abgesehen, bin ich der Meinung, dass man diesem dunklen Kapitel der deutschen Geschichte immer mit einem gewissen Ernst begegnen sollte.
Wenn die Menschen anfangen zu verharmlosen und zu vergessen, ist der Absturz in den nächsten Abgrund vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Enisra (4. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du die Geschichte nochmal etwas genauer studieren.
> 
> Davon abgesehen, bin ich der Meinung, dass man diesem dunklen Kapitel der deutschen Geschichte immer mit einem gewissen Ernst begegnen sollte.
> Wenn die Menschen anfangen zu verharmlosen und zu vergessen, ist der Absturz in den nächsten Abgrund vorprogrammiert.


 
Naja, relativ gesehen ist eigentlich das Gegenteil besser, denn wenn man sich über die Deppen Lustig macht


----------



## Maaahv (5. April 2014)

die 25jahre tuns jetzt auch nicht zur sache 
ich hab nie gesagt das ich das studiert habe und um den dreh rum heißt ungefähr und nicht genau
und villeicht hätte ich es nicht so schreiben sollen als hätte ichs studiert isja schon ok


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2014)

Maaahv schrieb:


> mittlerweile ist der 2.Weltkrieg so um den dreh 100jahre her und ist auch ein ausgelutschtes thema über das man in der heutigen zeit eher witze macht als es noch tot ernst zu nehmen.


 Cool, dann sind ja Krim- und Eurokrise bereits seit 30 Jahren gelöst. 

Und mal doof gefragt: wieso sollte man sich nicht über etwas lustig machen und es trotzdem ernst nehmen können?
Es ist doch was ganz anderes, sich über einen Hitler Sketch zu amüsieren oder an einer Gedenkveranstaltung zB anläßlich des 9.11.1938 teilzunehmen.

Die Figur Hitler hat nun mal jede Menge Karikatur Potential - trotzdem bleiben die Menschen verachtenden Taten bestehen und es sollte ihrer gedacht werden, so daß sie sich nicht wiederholen.

Warum dann allerdings Nazisymbole aus Spielen und diversen Comics rausgeschnitten/retouchiert werden, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2014)

Maaahv schrieb:


> die 25jahre tuns jetzt auch nicht zur sache




```
2014
[U]-1945[/U]
   69
```
Es sind *31 *Jahre Unterschied. Vor 100 Jahren begann der *erste* Weltkrieg. Alleine deshalb sollte man schon darauf achten, das richtige Jahr zu treffen.

Und was in 31 Jahren alles passieren kann, sollte gerade in einem *Computer *Forum klar sein.
Was gab es denn vor 31 Jahren - also 1983(!) - an Computern?

Zum Beispiel Touchscreens, die sich erst in dem letzten ~5 Jahren durchgesetzt haben: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-THdG5gVTw&t=1m13s
oder auch die phänomenale 2-Farb Grafik und eine Performance, bei der schon beim Abrufen von einfachen Datensätzen Warten angesagt ist 

btw: Ein Jahr später hat Steve Jobs den ersten Mac vorgestellt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B-XwPjn9YY


PS: Um das Ende des 2. Weltkrieges richtig datieren zu können (wenigstens das korrekte Jahr), braucht man nicht zu studieren. Das ist Allgemeinwissen. Gerade in Deutschland.


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> PS: Um das Ende des 2. Weltkrieges richtig datieren zu können (wenigstens das korrekte Jahr), braucht man nicht zu studieren. Das ist Allgemeinwissen. Gerade in Deutschland.


 
ja, man sollte halt in der *GRUNDSCHULE *nicht geschlafen haben


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. April 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warum dann allerdings Nazisymbole aus Spielen und diversen Comics rausgeschnitten/retouchiert werden, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


 
Weil die öffentliche Darstellung verfassungsfeindlicher Symbole nach §86 des Strafgesetzbuches grundsätzlich verboten ist.
Eine Ausnahme wird in Absatz 3 des Paragrafen für Wissenschaft, politische Aufklärung und Förderung der Kunst gemacht.
Bisher hat es aber nur die Filmindustrie geschaft, diese Klausel für sich geltend zu machen. Solange die Spieleindustrie es nicht schaft, die Regeln der Kunst auch für sich zu beanspruchen, ist man gezwungen oben genanntens Gesetz einzuhalten, wenn man sich nicht strafbar machen will.


----------



## MichaelG (5. April 2014)

Maaahv schrieb:


> mittlerweile ist der 2.Weltkrieg so um den dreh 100jahre her


 
Autsch. Sag mal warst Du in Geschichte Kreide holen ? Vor ziemlich genau 100 Jahren begann der 1. WK (genauer 28.07.1914 mit der Kriegserklärung von Österreich-Ungarn an Serbien). Das ist nicht mal eine kleine Unkorrektheit von Dir sondern komplett geschichtlich falsch, daß der 2. WK ca. 100 Jahre her sein soll. Zwischen dem 1. und dem 2. WK hat sich ein komplettes Weltsystem verändert. Deutschland verlor das Saarland, dazu Elsaß-Lothringen. Die KuK Monarchie Österreich-Ungarn wurde zerschlagen und in die Staatsgebiete vom heutigen Österreich und Ungarn aufgeteilt. Die Monarchie fand hier ein Ende. Polen wurde als eigenständiges Staatsgebiet erst geboren. Die deutschen Kolonien gab es nicht mehr, es kam zum Versailler Vertrag, der Inflation, der wirtschaftlichen Depression, Börsencrash (schwarzer Montag), es gab in den Staaten die Zeit der Prohibition mit dem Aufstieg von Mafiagrößen wie Al Capone, Lucky Lucciano und Co, in Deutschland wurde die Monarchie abgeschafft und durch die Weimarer Republik ersetzt, die wiederum durch Adolf ihr Ende fand. Es gab zu viele geschichtliche Umbrüche in der Zeit als das man eine solche Unkorrektheit bei den geschichtlichen Daten als sekundär betrachten könnte.

Der 2. WK begann am 01.09.1939 mit dem Beschuß der Westerplatte und war erst am 02.09.1945 mit der Kapitulation Japans beendet. Also vor ziemlich genau 69 Jahren. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, daß man das Kapitel langsam abschließen sollte. Von allen Seiten. Auch was Reparationen, finanzielle Wiedergutmachungen u.s.w. betrifft.


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Weil die öffentliche Darstellung verfassungsfeindlicher Symbole nach §86 des Strafgesetzbuches grundsätzlich verboten ist....


 Was ich meinte: Warum dieses Gesetz für Wolfenstein und Indiana Jones Filme unterschiedlich ausgelegt wird, ... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ich meinte: Warum dieses Gesetz für Wolfenstein und Indiana Jones Filme unterschiedlich ausgelegt wird, ... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


 
Meine These dazu ist ja: Weil die Gutmenschen irgendwann herraus gefunden haben, dass das leichter ist ne Textur auszutauschen als nen Film zu bearbeiten


----------



## Bonkic (5. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Meine These dazu ist ja: Weil die Gutmenschen irgendwann herraus gefunden haben, dass das leichter ist ne Textur auszutauschen als nen Film zu bearbeiten


 
das thema hatten wir doch kürzlich erst ausführlichst hier. 
es bräuchte nur einen publisher, der zeit und geld hat, mal vor gericht zu ziehen.
ich würde beinahe wetten, dass ubi im falle von south park bspw mit einer klage erfolg hätte.
oder man denke an ein anne frank adventure. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein dt. gericht untersagen würde, dass ein solches spiel möglichst authentisch sein darf. 

nur es macht halt keiner. also bleibt alles so wie es ist.


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ...bin ich der Meinung, daß man das Kapitel langsam abschließen sollte. Von allen Seiten. Auch was Reparationen, finanzielle Wiedergutmachungen u.s.w. betrifft.


 Ich weiß auch nicht, was das noch soll, heutzutage ~80-90jährige Nazi Verbrecher vor Gericht zu zerren. Was soll denn dabei rauskommen?
Als 80-90jährige sind sie doch keine Gefahr mehr für die Gesellschaft und nach über 60 Jahren kann man deren Verbrechen ruhig auch mal als verjährt ansehen.


----------



## Bonkic (5. April 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, daß man das Kapitel langsam abschließen sollte.


 
auch das hatten wir erst kürzlich.
was bedeutet denn für dich abschließen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. April 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ich meinte: Warum dieses Gesetz für Wolfenstein und Indiana Jones Filme unterschiedlich ausgelegt wird, ... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



Das hab ich doch im zweiten Teil meines Posts beschrieben.



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Eine Ausnahme wird in Absatz 3 des Paragrafen für Wissenschaft, politische Aufklärung und Förderung der Kunst gemacht.
> *Bisher hat es aber nur die Filmindustrie geschaft, diese Klausel für sich geltend zu machen*. Solange die Spieleindustrie es nicht schaft, die Regeln der Kunst auch für sich zu beanspruchen, ist man gezwungen oben genanntens Gesetz einzuhalten, wenn man sich nicht strafbar machen will.



Spiele müssen es schaffen als Kunst anerkannt zu werden. Erst dann kann auch darüber diskutiert werden, ob die Ausnahme aus Absatz 3 Anwendung finden kann.



Worrel schrieb:


> nach über 60 Jahren kann man deren Verbrechen ruhig auch mal als verjährt ansehen.



Mord und Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit verjähren aber nicht.
Zu Recht, wie ich finde.


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das hab ich doch im zweiten Teil meines Posts beschrieben.


Ich kann es halt nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man diese Klausel überhaupt erst "für sich geltend machen" muß und das nicht automatisch Filme UND Spiele mit einschließt.



> Mord und Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit verjähren aber nicht.
> Zu Recht, wie ich finde.


 Man bedenke: es geht hier a) um sechzig Jahre (also ~2/3 eines Menschenlebens!) und b) was soll damit erreicht werden, wenn man den jetzt einsperrt (was ja dann eine adäquates Urteil wäre)? Als 80+90jähriger ohne Nazi Herrschaft im Rücken wird er ja wohl kaum noch zum Wiederholungstäter. Und genug Zeit, sich Gedanken über seine Taten zu machen, hatte er schon in den letzten 60+ Jahren. Zudem ist derjenige aufgrund seiner persönlichen Entwicklung nicht mehr derselbe Mensch, der er damals mit 20-30 war.


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man bedenke: es geht hier a) um sechzig Jahre (also ~2/3 eines Menschenlebens!) und b) was soll damit erreicht werden, wenn man den jetzt einsperrt (was ja dann eine adäquates Urteil wäre)? Als 80+90jähriger ohne Nazi Herrschaft im Rücken wird er ja wohl kaum noch zum Wiederholungstäter. Und genug Zeit, sich Gedanken über seine Taten zu machen, hatte er schon in den letzten 60+ Jahren. Zudem ist derjenige aufgrund seiner persönlichen Entwicklung nicht mehr derselbe Mensch, der er damals mit 20-30 war.


 
Nja, schwieriges Thema, eigentlich geht´s da schon um´s Prinzip
Außerdem muss einer ja nicht zum potenziellen Widerholungstäter werden wenn man da was gemacht hat und wenn man sich die Deppen so ansieht, die sind genauso uneinsichtig wie damals


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. April 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich kann es halt nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man diese Klausel überhaupt erst "für sich geltend machen" muß und das nicht automatisch Filme UND Spiele mit einschließt.


 
Es geht hier um den Begriff der Kunst. Nur für Kunst (oder für wissenschaftliche und dokumentarische Zwecke) gilt diese Klausel.
Filme sind allgemein als Kunst anerkannt, Spiele bisher nicht. Und genau da liegt der Unterschied.


----------



## MichaelG (5. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Meine These dazu ist ja: Weil die Gutmenschen irgendwann herraus gefunden haben, dass das leichter ist ne Textur auszutauschen als nen Film zu bearbeiten


 
Für ältere Filme ok. Aber spätestens bei einem Inglorious Basterds, Band of Brothers oder was weiß ich hätte man keiner Bearbeitung bedurft wenn man von Anfang an bei den Dreharbeiten keine originalen Flaggen genommen hätte. Da bedarf es dann keiner weiteren Bearbeitung. Aber so wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen: In  Filmen werden historisch korrekte Insignien akzeptiert weil Filme Kunst darstellen und in Spielen eben nicht. Den Rest kann man sich denken....


----------



## MichaelG (5. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auch das hatten wir erst kürzlich.
> was bedeutet denn für dich abschließen?


 
Kann ich Dir sagen: Keine Reparations-/Ausgleichszahlungen mehr. Das Behalten des Status Quo. D.h. egal wer von wem etwas geklaut hat: Es ist vorbei und verjährt. Ob nun die Russen. Briten, Amerikaner oder wer weiß noch Deutschland im letzten Kriegsjahr oder kurz nach 1945 ausgeplündert haben oder eben die Nazis die Juden. Das Thema sollte gegessen sein. Stichwort aktuell eben gerade Gurlitt.

Kein ständiges Niederknieen vor den Israelis und Bückling machen und diplomatisches Schonen der Israelis sondern Behandlung der Israeli wie jedes andere Volk sonst auch. Insbesondere in Bezug auf aktuelle Ereignisse. Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, daß die Israelis insbesondere durch den (ich weiß böse formuliert) Holocoust-Bonus im Rücken sich in der Neuzeit alles mögliche erlauben können, ohne daß diese jemand zurecht rückt. Sei es mit Embargos, diplomatischen Noten oder ähnlichem. Bei den Russen gibt es bezüglich der Krim-Abspaltung trotz das die Wahl in überwältigender Mehrheit pro Abspaltung ausging gleich Nazi-Vergleiche aber die Israelis können illegalen Siedlungsbau betreiben und die Palästinenser fertig machen, dem Iran mit Krieg drohen, und bekommen sogar noch stellenweise politische Rückendeckung dabei. Das ist so ein Punkt den ich dabei ebenfalls meine.

Der 2. WK ist so lax das klingen mag nun einmal geschehen und wir haben dafür gebüßt. Die Generation die dafür verantwortlich war ist ausgestorben. Das sollte langsam genügen. Aber nicht die aktuelle Generation die nicht einmal in der Zeit geboren war, in die Sache mit reinziehen indem man diese die Kriegsschulden bezahlen läßt (die übrigens schon längst und mehrfach beglichen wurden, was die reine materielle Seite betrifft) ist meines Erachtens vollkommen daneben.  Das grenzt schon an Sippenhaft.

Aber nein, wir entschädigen immer wieder irgendwelche Zwangsarbeiter, bezahlen immer noch Renten für Holocoust-Überlebende und sogar deren Nachfahren u.s.w. Das ist das was ich meine.


----------



## Worrel (11. April 2014)

Nicht nur Spiele haben mit dem Problem zu kämpfen ... auch Tassen:
Hitler-Tasse aus Bielefelder Möbelhaus ruft Staatsschutz auf den Plan - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Worrel (11. April 2014)

Juhu, Doppelpost.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. April 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nicht nur Spiele haben mit dem Problem zu kämpfen ... auch Tassen:
> Hitler-Tasse aus Bielefelder Möbelhaus ruft Staatsschutz auf den Plan - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Hilfe! Weltuntergang! 
Nicht auszudenken, was passieren würde, wenn da jemand tatsächlich einen Kaffee mit Milch (ich sag nur braun! BRAAAAAUUUUUN!!!) daraus trinken würde! Wiederauferstehung des GröFaZ, untote Nazombies überall!

Ich hoffe inständig, die Tassen werden/wurden von speziell ausgebildeten Sicherheitskräften in Schutzanzügen der Klasse III vernichtet - mindestens!


----------



## Bonkic (11. April 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es ist vorbei und verjährt.



im großen und ganzen ist das ja auch der fall.
hie und da gibt es noch ein paar klagen, ausgleichszahlungen oder ähnliches.
zu entscheiden, was verjährt und vorbei ist, ist sache von gerichten - und nicht deine. 

ich verstehe ohnehin nicht, weshalb du persönlich ein problem damit hast? 
inwiefern tangiert dich das?
kann dir doch -mit verlaub- scheißegal sein, ob raubkunst an die ehemals rechtmäßigen eigentümer zurückgeben wird, oder nicht. 



> Kein ständiges Niederknieen vor den Israelis und Bückling machen und diplomatisches Schonen der Israelis sondern Behandlung der Israeli wie jedes andere Volk sonst auch.


ich bezweifele, dass die staaten israel und deutschland jemals ein absolut 'normales' verhältnis pflegen werden können. 
deutschland ist zumindest mittelbar 'schuld' am entstehen israels und damit wiederum mittelbar am nahostkonflikt.
in israel hat so ziemlich jede familie mitglieder durch den holocaust verloren. 
stell dir mal vor, das wäre hier der fall. meinst du nicht auch, dass es dann zumindest einmal ressentiments ggü dem verursacherstaat gäbe? 

das rechtfertigt keinesfalls das teils völkerrechtswidrige verhalten des staates israels. siehe siedlungsbau und dergleichen.
aber ganz so einfach, wie du es dir machst, ist es eben auch nicht.
die juden bzw israelis haben sich geschworen nie wieder opfer zu werden. was meinst du wohl warum?



> Der 2. WK ist so lax das klingen mag nun einmal geschehen und wir haben dafür gebüßt. (...)Aber nein, wir entschädigen immer wieder irgendwelche Zwangsarbeiter,  bezahlen immer noch Renten für Holocoust-Überlebende und sogar deren  Nachfahren u.s.w. Das ist das was ich meine


du hast dafür gebüßt? 
welcher teil deines gehaltes hast du persönlich denn für die genannten dinge aufgewandt? 

ich kanns nur wiederholen:
ich bin in meinem ganzen leben noch nie im büßergewand rumgelaufen und habe auch keinen minderwertigkeitskomplex, weil ich deutscher bin. wieso auch? 
aber insbesondere an uns (deutschen) läge es, die erinnerung daran so lange wie irgend möglich hochzuhalten
der 2. wk ist kaum ein menschenleben her und du tust so, als würden wir von geschehnissen reden, die irgendwann mal in grauer vorzeit stattgefunden hätten.

red vielleicht mal mit einem kz-überlebenden. vielleicht siehst du die sache dann ein wenig anders.


----------



## MyBallsHurt (10. Mai 2014)

Oh mann, was sich beim Thema ww2 und Hakenkreuze und Hitler und was-auch-immer noch so n Aufsehen erregt wird.. Stellt euch mal vor, Hitler hätte Vierecke lieber gehabt als Hakenkreuze, was wäre dann gewesen? Zumal das Hakenkreuz, eigentlich Swastika, ursprünglich herzlich wenig mit holocaust und krieg zutun hatte. 
Naja, wir menschen sind schon nen dummer haufen  halten uns fest an dinge, die uns heute kaum mehr betreffen.. traurig traurig. 
Und ja, ich habe respekt vor den leuten, die in kz's überlebt haben, aber das heißt nicht, dass ich beschämt aufn boden gucken muss, wenn einer mal den holocaust erwähnt. Solange wir immernoch einen auf "OMG BÖSES HAKENKREUZ BÖSE TATEN DAMALS" rumhängen werden wir nie in voller Ruhe mal nach VORNE in die ZUKUNFT blicken können, noch nicht einmal die gegenwart völlig ausschöpfen - wie denn auch, wenn wir noch voll mit den gedanken hinterherziehen?


----------



## TheCosgrove (29. Juli 2017)

MyBallsHurt schrieb:


> Oh mann, was sich beim Thema ww2 und Hakenkreuze und Hitler und was-auch-immer noch so n Aufsehen erregt wird.. Stellt euch mal vor, Hitler hätte Vierecke lieber gehabt als Hakenkreuze, was wäre dann gewesen? Zumal das Hakenkreuz, eigentlich Swastika, ursprünglich herzlich wenig mit holocaust und krieg zutun hatte.
> Naja, wir menschen sind schon nen dummer haufen  halten uns fest an dinge, die uns heute kaum mehr betreffen.. traurig traurig.
> Und ja, ich habe respekt vor den leuten, die in kz's überlebt haben, aber das heißt nicht, dass ich beschämt aufn boden gucken muss, wenn einer mal den holocaust erwähnt. Solange wir immernoch einen auf "OMG BÖSES HAKENKREUZ BÖSE TATEN DAMALS" rumhängen werden wir nie in voller Ruhe mal nach VORNE in die ZUKUNFT blicken können, noch nicht einmal die gegenwart völlig ausschöpfen - wie denn auch, wenn wir noch voll mit den gedanken hinterherziehen?



Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung das zwischen Computerspielen und Filmen kein Unterschied in der künstlerischen Freiheit bestehen dürfte. Wieso auch? Warum keine Hakenkreuze bei Wolfenstein oder Southpark gezeigt würden dürfen, kann ich nicht verstehen. Es geht schließlich wie bei Filmen auch eben um den Kontext mit dem Bezug dazu.

Abgesehen davon kann ich deinem Post überhaupt nicht zustimmen. Es geht nicht darum wofür die Swastika früher einmal gestanden hat. Es geht darum wofür das Hakenkreuz seit der Hitlerzeit im hier und jetzt steht. Wenn du einen Typen auf der Straße siehst mit eben einem solchen Tattoo denkst du doch auch nicht. "Schau mal, der Typ mag das Symbol der alten Swastika. Das ist bestimmt ein weltoffener Mensch der Gewalt oder Mord an Menschen nicht gutheißen kann, nur weil er ausländischer Herkunft ist oder einen anderen Glauben hat". Wie ich oben bereits erwähnte, es geht um den Kontext. Wenn es dir nicht passt wofür das Zeichen heute steht, solltest du dich bei den Nazis beschweren, bei niemandem sonst. Auch wenn du dich nicht betroffen fühlst, weil du nicht zur Nazizeit gelebt hast, bleibt die Bedeutung des Zeichens dennoch bestehen. Du kannst ja auch nicht sagen, ein "Stop"-Schild oder eine rote Ampel betrifft mich nicht, ich war nicht dabei als es erfunden wurde. Das finde ich nicht...traurig, traurig sondern logisch.

Wenn dir die Geschichte egal ist und es nicht stört was unter dem Hakenkreuz damals passiert ist, darfst du das gerne machen. Das ist deine freie Entscheidung. Ich möchte dich auch nicht davon abhalten nach VORNE in die ZUKUNFT zu blicken und die GEGENWART auszuschöpfen. Ich frage mich nur gerade, was hindert dich daran? Ich mache schließlich dasselbe obwohl ich nicht ignoriere was damals passiert ist. Ich fühle mich persönlich dafür nicht schuldig weil ich nicht dabei war, doch bin ich mir der Bedeutung bewusst. Aber das hindert mich doch auch in keinster Weise die Gegenwart auszuschöpfen oder in die Zukunft zu schauen. Wo ist da der Sinn?


----------



## Honigpumpe (29. Juli 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das der Staat Bayern die Rechte an Mein Kampf hat, verhindert bisher erfolgreich, dass dieses Machwerk in Deutschland veröffentlicht werden kann.
> Meiner Meinung nach völlig richtig so.



Mit Verlaub, das sehe ich anders. Wer nach "mein kampf pdf" googelt, kann sich das Machwerk in Minutenschnelle ziehen. Dann sogar in einer leserlichen Antiqua gesetzt und nicht in Fraktur. Ich kann Fraktur zwar lesen, aber nur sehr beschwerlich. Das Verbot bringt also gar nichts. Neonazis ziehen sich das Buch dann von irgendwelchen Arier-Websites, der Historiker kann sich die Hacken wundlaufen oder die pädagogisch wertvolle, kommentierte Ausgabe für 199 Euronen kaufen. 

Ich hab mir übrigens mein "Mein Kampf" mal aus dem Netz gezogen. Einfach nur aus historischem Interesse. Ja, wirklich. Ist übrigens nicht illegal, auch wenn das immer wieder falsch behauptet  wird. Weiter als bis Seite 30 hab ich nicht durchgehalten. Ich wollte nur einfach mal wissen, worum es da eigentlich geht, so ganz grob. Dieses Buch macht aus niemandem einen Nazi. Und wer schon Nazi ist, der ist für die Gesellschaft eh verloren.

Das Interview mit dem Rechtsanwalt war klasse. Das hat den Artikel sehr bereichert, und eigentlich wurde da alles Nötige gesagt. Prima, so geht guter Journalismus!

Bei Indiana Jones oder solchen Filmen wie "Mein Führer" sind Hakenkreuze also gestattet, bei "Wolfenstein" aber nicht? Sind denn diese Filme mehr Kunst als das  Game? Wer legt das fest? Die Reichskulturkammer? Die gibt es zum Glück nicht mehr. Ich will also mal hoffen, daß wir diese Hakenkreuz-Hysterie bzgl. Videospielen demnächst überwinden.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Juli 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Sind denn diese Filme mehr Kunst als das  Game? Wer legt das fest?



Das müssten Gerichte festlegen. 
Laut Bundesprüfstelle ist bereits anerkannt, dass "mit der Verwendung verfassungsfeindlicher Kennzeichen i.S.d. § 86a StGB in Unterhaltungsmedien wie fiktionalen Spielfilmen und Computerspielen nicht zwingend eine Tatbestandsverwirklichung einhergeht". (http://www.bundespruefstelle.de/Red...erty=pdf,bereich=bpjm,sprache=de,rwb=true.pdf)
Bei Filmen ist es inzwischen geduldete Normalität, aber für Spiele müsste sich ein Publisher mal sein Recht einklagen.
Nur hat da keiner wirkliches Interesse dran. Es lohnt sich schlicht nicht.


----------



## Honigpumpe (29. Juli 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Publisher mal sein Recht einklagen.
> Nur hat da keiner wirkliches Interesse dran. Es lohnt sich schlicht nicht.



Ja, es wäre wohl mit Zeit und Geld verbunden. Hinzu käme die negative Publicity: Ach, das war doch der Publisher mit den Hakenkreuzen ...

Noch ein Nachtrag zu den Urheberrechten von "Mein Kampf": Mein Wissen ist, daß dieses Buch ab dem 1. Januar 2016 gemeinfrei ist, d. h. jeder Hans und Franz kann damit veranstalten, was er will. Kein Copyright gilt für ewig. Sherlock Homes ist, soweit ich weiß, inzwischen urheberrechtlich nicht mehr geschützt, weshalb Guy Ritchie seinen Martial-arts-Holmes machen darf und auch die Reihe mit Benedict Cumberbatch keinen Beschränkungen unterliegt. Wie die Rechtslage jetzt in Deutschland in bezug auf "Kein Mampf" ist, welche Klimmzüge die deutsche Justiz da versucht hat, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (29. Juli 2017)

Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie ich geguckt habe, als ich die Kommentare durchgelesen habe und aufeinmal mein Profilbild und Name auftauchte. Hab nicht gemerkt dass dort noch die, von vor 3 Jahren stehen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Juli 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Noch ein Nachtrag zu den Urheberrechten von "Mein Kampf": Mein Wissen ist, daß dieses Buch ab dem 1. Januar 2016 gemeinfrei ist, d. h. jeder Hans und Franz kann damit veranstalten, was er will. Kein Copyright gilt für ewig. Sherlock Homes ist, soweit ich weiß, inzwischen urheberrechtlich nicht mehr geschützt, weshalb Guy Ritchie seinen Martial-arts-Holmes machen darf und auch die Reihe mit Benedict Cumberbatch keinen Beschränkungen unterliegt. Wie die Rechtslage jetzt in Deutschland in bezug auf "Kein Mampf" ist, welche Klimmzüge die deutsche Justiz da versucht hat, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht.



Du hast recht, dass das Urheberrecht am 31.12.2015 erloschen ist.
Die ursprünglichen Kommentare hier sind aber aus dem Jahr 2014, also damals völlig korrekt. 

Heute ist die Rechtslage in Bezug auf das Urheberrecht zwar klar, allerdings herrscht Uneinigkeit, in wie fern Volksverhetzung und Verbreitung verfassungsfeindlicher Propaganda als Straftatbestände auf eine Neuverbreitung des Buches anzuwenden ist.


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2017)

Vieleicht wär das ein Thema für die Gamescom 2017 aber die Youtuber die mit den Parteien sprechen werden wohl nur harmlose Themen ansprechen und sich totreden lassen


----------



## Honigpumpe (29. Juli 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Vieleicht wär das ein Thema für die Gamescom 2017 aber die Youtuber die mit den Parteien sprechen werden wohl nur harmlose Themen ansprechen und sich totreden lassen



Den Politiker will ich sehen, der sich für Hakenkreuze in Videospielen einsetzt. Damit ist kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen. Da müßte wohl mal wirklich einer vor Gericht ziehen.

Ich lege nun wirklich keinen großen Wert auf Hakenkreuze zur Deko, aber es stört mich, daß da an "Wolfenstein" rumgeschnippelt wird. Zum einen kämpft man da GEGEN Nazis, zum anderen würde ich gerade diese Reihe absolut zur Kunst dazuzählen. "The New Order" war einer der wenigen Shooter der letzten Zeit, die ich tatsächlich gespielt habe. Mir gefällt einfach dieser schräge Humor. Und selbstverständlich ist das Kunst! Und die sollte frei sein.


----------



## Orzhov (29. Juli 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Den Politiker will ich sehen, der sich für Hakenkreuze in Videospielen einsetzt. Damit ist kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen. Da müßte wohl mal wirklich einer vor Gericht ziehen.
> 
> Ich lege nun wirklich keinen großen Wert auf Hakenkreuze zur Deko, aber es stört mich, daß da an "Wolfenstein" rumgeschnippelt wird. Zum einen kämpft man da GEGEN Nazis, zum anderen würde ich gerade diese Reihe absolut zur Kunst dazuzählen. "The New Order" war einer der wenigen Shooter der letzten Zeit, die ich tatsächlich gespielt habe. Mir gefällt einfach dieser schräge Humor. Und selbstverständlich ist das Kunst! Und die sollte frei sein.



Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und dieses oder das nächste Wolfenstein wird unserer Prüfstelle einfach mal ungeschnitten mit Hinweis auf die Rechtslage zugeschickt und einem zweiten Hinweis das böse böse Symbole auf Wunsch nachträglich entfernt werden.


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. Juli 2017)

Ich brauche in Wolfenstein absolut keine Hakenkreuze, ist mir vollkommen egal. Aber dass ich zum Anhören der deutschen Sprachausgabe verdammt bin und mir dank Steam-Geolock nicht die englischen Originaldialoge anhören darf, das stört mich enorm :/


----------



## Batze (29. Juli 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich brauche in Wolfenstein absolut keine Hakenkreuze, ist mir vollkommen egal. Aber dass ich zum Anhören der deutschen Sprachausgabe verdammt bin und mir dank Steam-Geolock nicht die englischen Originaldialoge anhören darf, das stört mich enorm :/



Sehe ich auch so. Also wie man ein Top Spiel nicht kaufen mag weil an der Wand mal kein H***enkreuz angepinnt ist, ist mir immer noch schleierhaft. Solche sogenannten Gamer sind für mich, Sorry, Idioten. Da schau ich doch im gesamtem Game zusammen nur ein paar Sekunden drauf und es interessiert doch nicht die Bohne.
Also ich habe bis jetzt alle Wolfenstein Spiele geliebt und durchgespielt, aber bestimmt nicht wegen irgendwelcher Symbole die da waren oder eben nicht da waren.
Das mit der Sprache, gebe ich dir auch recht, was soll der Mumpitz?


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juli 2017)

für mich tragen hakenkreuze etc. ganz entscheidend zur atmosphäre in wolfenstein bei. offenbar bin ich damit ein idiot in batzes augen, womit ich allerdings recht gut leben kann. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (30. Juli 2017)

Ich find's halt auch sinnlos, wenn's dann plötzlich ne doofe Sekte ist und man sich alles in deutscher Sprache reinziehen "muss" - die Atmosphäre leidet meiner Meinung nach auch darunter, weil man unterbewusst ja immer im Kopf hat, wer die Gegner eigentlich sind.

Diverse Situationen oder Wortwitze fallen auch einfach flach oder machen teils nicht wirklich viel Sinn.

Sniper Elite kann's ja auch - keine verfassungswidrigen Symbole, aber inhaltlich bleibt das Spiel ansonsten gleich.

Nein danke - dann doch lieber Original!


----------



## MichaelG (30. Juli 2017)

In Sniper Elite gibt es in keiner Version Swastikas. Da ist bis auf die unterschiedliche Sprachversion der Rest identisch.


----------



## Orzhov (30. Juli 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> für mich tragen hakenkreuze etc. ganz entscheidend zur atmosphäre in wolfenstein bei. offenbar bin ich damit ein idiot in batzes augen, womit ich allerdings recht gut leben kann.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Ich hab gehört wenn man 1488 Hakenkreuze gesehen hat wird man voll Nazi und so.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Juli 2017)

Da habe ich ja noch ungefähr 20 Kreuze Luft.


----------



## golani79 (30. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> In Sniper Elite gibt es in keiner Version Swastikas. Da ist bis auf die unterschiedliche Sprachversion der Rest identisch.



Hab ich ja geschrieben - keine verfassungswidrigen Symbole, jedoch ansonsten gleicher Inhalt.


----------



## Worrel (30. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da habe ich ja noch ungefähr 20 Kreuze Luft.


Jetzt nicht mehr: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Juli 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab ich ja geschrieben - keine verfassungswidrigen Symbole, jedoch ansonsten gleicher Inhalt.



Wie gesagt auch die US-/UK wasauchimmer-Version ist mit der deutschen identisch. Da gibt es keine D/CH/AT-Cut-Fassung. Demzufolge nicht  ansonsten gleicher Inhalt sondern bis auf die Sprache 100% gleicher Inhalt. Das ansonsten impliziert ja, daß die üblichen UK-/US-Fassungen bezüglich Swastika anders wären (was sie ausnahmsweise bei der Spielereihe seit Sniper Elite V2 aber nicht sind). Bei Sniper Elite 1 kann ich nichts sagen. Da habe ich nur die DE-Fassung.


----------



## golani79 (30. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie gesagt auch die US-/UK wasauchimmer-Version ist mit der deutschen identisch. Da gibt es keine D/CH/AT-Cut-Fassung. Demzufolge nicht  ansonsten gleicher Inhalt sondern bis auf die Sprache 100% gleicher Inhalt. Das ansonsten impliziert ja, daß die üblichen UK-/US-Fassungen bezüglich Swastika anders wären (was sie ausnahmsweise bei der Spielereihe seit Sniper Elite V2 aber nicht sind). Bei Sniper Elite 1 kann ich nichts sagen. Da habe ich nur die DE-Fassung.



Schau dir meinen vorigen Post nochmal an - das ansonsten bezieht sich eben auf die restlichen Spielinhalte.
Denn, wie ich zuvor schon erwähnt hatte, ist in Wolfenstein ja nicht nur die Symbolik abgeändert, sondern auch spielerischer Inhalt (Sekte statt Nazis, etc.)

Bin nur davon ausgegangen, dass sowieso klar ist, dass es eigentlich nur eine Version von Sniper Elite gibt.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Juli 2017)

Wenn das so gemeint war ok. Hatte das anders interpretiert.


----------



## TRYPTx (6. August 2017)

So ein Schwachsinn!! Wenn es in dem Spiel um Nazis geht, dann sollen die verdammt nochmal richtig dargestellt werden, mit allem was eben so dazu gehört. Und nein man will


----------



## Worrel (6. August 2017)

TRYPTx schrieb:


> Und nein man will


Will man?


----------



## Cele-pcgames (8. August 2017)

Mal schauen wenn das Spiel rauskommt, ob es den Trubel überhaupt wert ist. Ich befürchte, dass die Spielzeit nicht allzu lang wird.
Werd denk ich keine 60 Euro ausgeben für 6 Stunden ballern.
Das mit der skurrilen Synchro stört mich wirklich, die fehlenden Haken supporte ich sogar (brauch nix am Screen was Nazis anmacht).


----------



## Worrel (8. August 2017)

Cele-pcgames schrieb:


> Das mit der skurrilen Synchro stört mich wirklich, die fehlenden Haken supporte ich sogar (brauch nix am Screen was Nazis anmacht).


Es *macht Nazis an*, wenn man* auf Nazis* ballert? ...


----------



## LOX-TT (8. August 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es *macht Nazis an*, wenn man* auf Nazis* ballert? ...



wer weiß, das ist ein seltamses "Völkchen" 

Mir sind die Hakenkreuze oder SS-Runen in Videospielen realtiv gleichgültig, solange das Spiel sonst keine Schnitte hat abseits der NS-Symbole, hab ich kein Problem mit einer zensierten D-Version von Wolfenstein oder CoD: WW2


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. August 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es *macht Nazis an*, wenn man* auf Nazis* ballert? ...



Noch wie was von Sadonazo gehört?  ^^


----------



## Cele-pcgames (8. August 2017)

Naja ich denk die nehmen mit was sie können..
Dass man gegen die Nazis kämpft in den Wolfis ist schon klar und für normal empathische Menschen auch gut, aber die besagten "Interessierten" genießen die Atmosphäre und die Tatsache, überhaupt Haken und Uniformen und so weiter zu sehen, sich in einer faschistischen Welt bewegen zu können. Dass sie als Spieler auf der "falschen" Seite stehen blenden sie halt aus.


----------



## Worrel (8. August 2017)

Cele-pcgames schrieb:


> Naja ich denk die nehmen mit was sie können..
> Dass man gegen die Nazis kämpft in den Wolfis ist schon klar und für normal empathische Menschen auch gut, aber die besagten "Interessierten" genießen die Atmosphäre und die Tatsache, überhaupt Haken und Uniformen und so weiter zu sehen, sich in einer faschistischen Welt bewegen zu können. Dass sie als Spieler auf der "falschen" Seite stehen blenden sie halt aus.


Halte ich ehrlich gesagt für weit hergeholt. Dafür gibt es doch bestimmt entsprechende Mods für alle möglichen Spiele, die Entsprechendes in Kampagnen "auf der richtigen Seite" darstellen.


----------



## Cele-pcgames (8. August 2017)

Ja kann schon sein, bin manchmal ein bisschen übersensibel wenns um Nazis geht. Seit ich im Grundschulalter AnimalFarm gesehen hab sind Faschos einfach der real life Horror schlechthin für mich.. Will auch gar nicht andeuten dass jemand "angehaucht" ist weil er Wolfenstein unbeschnitten zocken will.


----------



## MichaelG (8. August 2017)

Animal Farm und Nazis??? Ähm ja...,


----------



## Cele-pcgames (8. August 2017)

hast animalfarm gesehen/gelesen?


----------



## MichaelG (8. August 2017)

Jepp. Deswegen bekomme ich aber noch lange keine Nazi-Phobie. Da müssen schon ganz andere Geschütze aufgefahren werden.

Wo es mich gepackt hat war Schindlers Liste. Und was das militärische Grauen betrifft Stalingrad (nicht den neuen sondern den aus den 90er Jahren). Aber auch Band of Brothers.


----------



## Cele-pcgames (8. August 2017)

Bei mir wars damals emotional vorbei als sie den Esel abtransportiert haben..


----------



## Cele-pcgames (8. August 2017)

Apropos Krieg: Hab mich vorn paar Jahren mit nem alten Mann unterhalten der Artillerist im WW2 war..krasse Nummer, hab echten Respekt vor den Soldaten die damals kämpfen mussten. Egal auf welcher Seite.


----------



## MichaelG (8. August 2017)

Das kannst Du laut sagen. Kenne noch die Schilderungen von meinem Urgroßvater im 1. WK (Verdun, Ypern, Flandern). War damals Teenager aber mein Urgroßvater hat kein Blatt vor den Mund genommen. Habe sogar noch den Dienstausweis von ihm. Er ist leider schon in den 1980ern gestorben).

Mein Großvater väterlicherseits war bei der Luftwaffe. Er war Flugzeugmechaniker; zuerst für eine Wasserflugzeugstaffel in Norwegen (waren Aufklärer Hs 129) und später dann bei einer He-111-Staffel an der Ostfront).

Wahrscheinlich kommt von daher mein primäres Interesse am Luftkrieg, Fliegen, Luftfahrtgeschichte u.s.w.

Leider hat mein Großvater seine Orden und seinen Dienstdolch bei Kriegsende aus Angst vor den Russen verbuddelt. Sind verloren.


----------



## Cele-pcgames (8. August 2017)

Oh Luftwaffe, interessant. Mein Opa war MP und erst in Polen, dann Frankreich, dann Russland (incl. Kessel) und schließlich paar Monate Gefangenschaft. Leider ist er gestorben bevor ich mich wirklich für sowas interessiert hab. Meine Eltern haben seine Fotos, sind ein paar üble dabei mit Leichen die aus zerschossenen Panzern hängen.


----------



## MichaelG (8. August 2017)

Ich habe ein Fotoalbum von der Westfront vom Großvater. War dort erst einmal nur "Stift" (Lehrling). Auch ein paar Fotos von den Wasserflugzeugen in Norwegen.

Mein Großvater hat bei Kriegsende Glück gehabt. Er war glücklicherweise vor Gefangenschaft verschont. 

Ich habe jedenfalls den größten Respekt vor denen die die Hölle 2.Wk überlebt und dabei soweit wie möglich ihre Menschlichkeit bewahrt haben. Das gilt für alle Parteien.


----------



## knarfe1000 (9. August 2017)

Mein Opa war Unteroffizier bei der Waffen-SS (Panzerdivision). Der wollte irgendwie nie viel erzählen...


----------



## MichaelG (10. August 2017)

Unter Michael Wittmann?


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. August 2017)

Keine Ahnung.


----------

